# We’re Ready for Molokai



## slip (Jun 18, 2020)

The countdown has finally started for our vacation to Molokai. We had everything planned for the first two weeks of May but the virus and the Hawaii quarantine delayed us. The inter-island quarantine was lifted 6-16-20 so we decided to wait a little bit and we are flying to Molokai on 6-27-20.

We had to change our flights with Mokulele but that went easy with no fee attached to the change. One thing that did come about during the COVID era, Makani Kai Air and Mokulele have combined into one company so Hawaiian and Mokulele are the only two choices for flights to Molokai now. 

One of the changes for flights is that you have to wear a mask. They will also take your temperature and fill out a form. I put the link below for the form. Let me know if you have any issues with the link, it has changed once already. If it doesn’t work, I will add an attachment. 

https://health.hawaii.gov/travel/files/2020/06/hawaii_state_traveler_health_form.pdf

We set up a shuttle to pick us up at the airport. Then we will just use our car and take a shuttle back to the airport. We haven’t been there since the end of January so as long as the car starts we’ll be good.

We are really looking forward to this trip. Can’t wait to enjoy the lanai and do some grilling by the pool. This is the first time we are going to bring some groceries. We don’t have much luggage and I get free bags with Mokulele so we will bring some items with us.

We will be there for 16 days and my birthday is on the 28th so we will be going to Hiro’s for dinner that night. I’ll be posting some pictures along the way, so you can follow along if you like.

I am hoping we can see some fireworks from Maui on July 4th. We can see Maui from our lanai so we’ll see.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 18, 2020)

What a nice vacation you have planned.  I hope it is as enjoyable as it sounds like it will be.  On your birthday I'll be flying back from Las Vegas to Washington state to complete the last round of my move to Nevada.  So even though I won't be on Molokai to celebrate with you - I'll be there in spirit.  Enjoy your time off, my friend  You have earned every minute of it. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jun 18, 2020)

Jeff I'm sure you and your wife will be glad to get home for awhile.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 18, 2020)

You will come to enjoy having a second home to go to. We find it comforting in these times when the traditional forms of getaways have been taken from us. It would be more convenient if you could just drive to it but of course I get the difficulty there. 

Y'know, Jeff, it isn't THAT expensive to learn to fly.

Enjoy your vacation!

Jim


----------



## luv_maui (Jun 18, 2020)

So will there be fireworks on Maui?  I’ll be thinking of you as I look towards Molokai.  Sounds like a nice finally get away.  Haven’t visited Molokai but noticed there is 1 timeshare that comes up periodically there.  Hope you have a fantastic birthday!


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> So will there be fireworks on Maui?  I’ll be thinking of you as I look towards Molokai.  Sounds like a nice finally get away.  Haven’t visited Molokai but noticed there is 1 timeshare that comes up periodically there.  Hope you have a fantastic birthday!



I don't think there will be any sponsored fireworks but I was thinking I may see some that locals will be firing off. There was a lot that on Oahu on New Years.

I have been by the timeshares on Molokai but have never stayed at one. We have stayed at Molokai Shores. They are condo units but we now stay at our condo at WaveCrest. Ke Nani Kai is the timeshare that usually comes up for trades and that is on the west side of the island.

You are getting close now so I hope you are able to have a long enjoyable stay!!


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Jeff I'm sure you and your wife will be glad to get home for awhile.



Exactly!

My wife has had a small bout of Vertigo but she is really looking forward to using her lanai. It’s amazing how much time she spends out there. we eat all our meals out there unless we are eating out.

Not a lot planned but I will post some pictures along the way.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> You will come to enjoy having a second home to go to. We find it comforting in these times when the traditional forms of getaways have been taken from us. It would be more convenient if you could just drive to it but of course I get the difficulty there.
> 
> Y'know, Jeff, it isn't THAT expensive to learn to fly.
> 
> ...



No flying lessons for me. I’ll leave that to the pros. 

We have learned that being over here is very convenient for us to use the condo more than we did before. So far it has worked great.

Like you said, it is nice to just go to a comfortable place.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> What a nice vacation you have planned.  I hope it is as enjoyable as it sounds like it will be.  On your birthday I'll be flying back from Las Vegas to Washington state to complete the last round of my move to Nevada.  So even though I won't be on Molokai to celebrate with you - I'll be there in spirit.  Enjoy your time off, my friend  You have earned every minute of it.
> 
> Dave



Keep us updated on that move. I know you’ve done it a ton of times but they are each a little different. When is going to be your first day in Nevada to stay?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 18, 2020)

slip said:


> The countdown has finally started for our vacation to Molokai. We had everything planned for the first two weeks of May but the virus and the Hawaii quarantine delayed us. The inter-island quarantine was lifted 6-16-20 so we decided to wait a little bit and we are flying to Molokai on 6-27-20.
> 
> We had to change our flights with Mokulele but that went easy with no fee attached to the change. One thing that did come about during the COVID era, Makani Kai Air and Mokulele have combined into one company so Hawaiian and Mokulele are the only two choices for flights to Molokai now.
> 
> ...



Enjoy your time on Molokai.  I seems like the perfect safe place to vacation.


----------



## turkel (Jun 18, 2020)

So glad to hear you can truly celebrate your Birthday! And get som R&R. Enjoy!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 18, 2020)

@slip  I'm interested to hear from you how Molokai has been weathering the whole shut down and quarantine.  I don't get the feeling they rely heavily on tourism, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2020)

Luanne said:


> @slip  I'm interested to hear from you how Molokai has been weathering the whole shut down and quarantine.  I don't get the feeling they rely heavily on tourism, but maybe I'm wrong.



I know there are some businesses that do rely on tourism, local rental car company, snorkel and boat tours. They even have land tours and bicycle rentals, not to mention the restaurants that benefit also.

I know the vacation rentals has been hard but there and they changed the guidelines for house rentals so there are a lot of houses there in the market since they can’t rent them anymore.

I hope to be able to talk to some of the people we know there but with this going on, I won’t know until we get there how people are dealing with everything.

We did have to go with a local shuttle service instead of the taxi this time. The taxi hasn’t officially opened back up. It is only available for medical emergencies right now. It’s fine with me, I may stick with using the shuttle and helping that business out too.

I post anything I find while I’m there.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2020)

turkel said:


> So glad to hear you can truly celebrate your Birthday! And get som R&R. Enjoy!



Not that it really matters to me but my birthday does fall on Sunday this year and Hiro’s is only open for dine in on Friday, Saturday and Sunday so it worked out nice.

First time I get to celebrate my birthday on Hawaii. We always came in May and it was Mother Day and my wife’s birthday.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 18, 2020)

slip said:


> Not that it really matters to me but my birthday does fall on Sunday this year and Hiro’s is only open for dine in on Friday, Saturday and Sunday so it worked out nice.
> 
> First time I get to celebrate my birthday on Hawaii. We always came in May and it was Mother Day and my wife’s birthday.


It's nice to celebrate special occasions on Hawaii.  We've celebrated several Father's Days, our older dd's 21st birthday (that was a fun one  ) and several of our anniversaries. The anniversary dinner the last few years has been at Gannon's in Wailea.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2020)

A friend of mine here at work took me to lunch today here on Oahu. It’s amazing how many places there are to eat here. Anyway we tried the Oxtail Stew and it was awesome. My wife likes Oxtails so I got an order for her for her dinner tonight.

This place is one of those markets that sells everything and they had a huge deli type case with plate lunch items.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2020)

Luanne said:


> It's nice to celebrate special occasions on Hawaii.  We've celebrated several Father's Days, our older dd's 21st birthday (that was a fun one  ) and several of our anniversaries. The anniversary dinner the last few years has been at Gannon's in Wailea.



We have done our anniversary a few times. It mostly it has been my wife’s birthday and Mother’s Day. My wife never wanted to go to Hawaii much in the summer since it was nice in Wisconsin.

I’m looking forward to it though. my kids will call on Father’s Day and my Birthday so that is always good. Most of all, just the break from work will be great.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 18, 2020)

slip said:


> We have done our anniversary a few times. It mostly it has been my wife’s birthday and Mother’s Day. My wife never wanted to go to Hawaii much in the summer since it was nice in Wisconsin.
> 
> I’m looking forward to it though. my kids will call on Father’s Day and my Birthday so that is always good. Most of all, just the break from work will be great.


We went during the summer since that's when our dds had the time.  We had a fixed week at Maui Hill so we'd go there.  We finally started trying out other islands when our fixed week dates didn't work any longer.  It was the end of August into the beginning of September. When we bought it school didn't start until after Labor Day.  Then, the school schedule got switched and they started earlier.  So we started trading for other islands.  Since we lived on the west coast of California it was easy for us to get to Hawaii.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2020)

Luanne said:


> We went during the summer since that's when our dds had the time.  We had a fixed week at Maui Hill so we'd go there.  We finally started trying out other islands when our fixed week dates didn't work any longer.  It was the end of August into the beginning of September. When we bought it school didn't start until after Labor Day.  Then, the school schedule got switched and they started earlier.  So we started trading for other islands.  Since we lived on the west coast of California it was easy for us to get to Hawaii.



Never had the luxury of it being close. 

Once we decided we wanted to see if we wanted to live there, we started taking our trips during different months. We made it to all the months except the summer months and we were going to try them when I got my transfer. No regrets so far.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 18, 2020)

slip said:


> Keep us updated on that move. I know you’ve done it a ton of times but they are each a little different. When is going to be your first day in Nevada to stay?



I expect to be landed for good by July 4th. Then starts the 'Gee, I wonder what's in THIS box?' Surprise Party.  We have a LOT of boxes.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> I expect to be landed for good by July 4th. Then starts the 'Gee, I wonder what's in THIS box?' Surprise Party.  We have a LOT of boxes.
> 
> Dave



That’s not far away, your just about there.

That surprise party with the boxes is just like Christmas.


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2020)

Here’s a little video my work put together to just spread the word of Aloha.

Some pictures were taken pre-Covid so no social distancing. My wife and I at on at 1:18.

I thought they did a pretty good job with it.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/y8dqnc1gtkhkmy5/Video Jun 16, 4 04 53 PM.mov?dl=0


----------



## luv_maui (Jun 19, 2020)

slip said:


> Here’s a little video my work put together to just spread the word of Aloha.
> 
> Some pictures were taken pre-Covid so. I social distancing. My wife and I at on at 1:18.
> 
> ...


Very nice video.  I like the full definition of aloha at the end.  Great Fun video!,


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 19, 2020)

Nice job, Jeff.  Your wife looks so much happier than in previous times in the Islands.  I wonder why?  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 19, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> I expect to be landed for good by July 4th. Then starts the 'Gee, I wonder what's in THIS box?' Surprise Party.  We have a LOT of boxes.
> 
> Dave


(Hint) write the contents on the box while you remember what's in them. Saves tons of time later. At least write which room they came from.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 19, 2020)

Very nice Jeff. All the best to your crew!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 20, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> (Hint) write the contents on the box while you remember what's in them. Saves tons of time later. At least write which room they came from.



Unfortunately, there are three of us packing. And I find that terms like Pottery means different things to different people. It’ll be fine, because it’ll be interesting to have”nothing” to do. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2020)

Cool sky and clouds last night.






We are going to do our weekly shopping today but have to be careful of what we buy since we will be gone for 16 days. We already set up our mail to be stopped on Saturday. Friday we will go grocery shopping for some items we are going to pack for Molokai.

Usually the week before my vacations are terrible. Something that doesn’t happen often usually happens or someone asks for something out of the ordinary that I have to put together. This is the last week of our fiscal year too but I think I am all caught up with that stuff so I am hoping for a smooth week.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jun 21, 2020)

slip said:


> Cool sky and clouds last night.
> View attachment 22339View attachment 22340
> 
> We are going to do our weekly shopping today but have to be careful of what we buy since we will be gone for 16 days. We already set up our mail to be stopped on Saturday. Friday we will go grocery shopping for some items we are going to pack for Molokai.
> ...


Wishing you a smooth week! What’s the Hawaiian equivalent of Disney pixie dust?


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 21, 2020)

Have an easy week, and great vacation, Jeff!  Don't you worry one teensy bit about your ol' pal Dave, slogging away with packing and cleaning and moving and all.  No, no, that's fine.  I'll be okay.  You two just worry about yourselves, hanging out on the lanai, grilling under the Plumeria trees, lollygagging on the beach, enjoying yourselves like you're in Hawaii or something...  LOL! 

Seriously, have an excellent time.  Send pictures, or it never happened. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 21, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Have an easy week, and great vacation, Jeff!  Don't you worry one teensy bit about your ol' pal Dave, slogging away with packing and cleaning and moving and all.  No, no, that's fine.  I'll be okay.  You two just worry about yourselves, hanging out on the lanai, grilling under the Plumeria trees, lollygagging on the beach, enjoying yourselves like you're in Hawaii or something...  LOL!
> 
> Seriously, have an excellent time.  Send pictures, or it never happened.


Dave, Wishing you a Smooth Move too.  You'll be in Hawaii, kicking back under a tropical breeze with one of those umbrella drinks pretty soon. 

Jeff, great pictures of the sky over O'ahu too. Hope your vacay is everything you want it to be. And less.

Jim


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2020)

So far so good this week. I got my main projects done, the ones I had to complete for the fiscal year end. But of course a few odd things popped up. I should be able to slog through three more days.

I forgot to post this picture this weekend. We went shopping and the toilet paper and paper towel aisle is pretty much back to normal.



A friend brought in some Mountain Apples Into work today. First time I have every tried them. They were very good. Very similar to a pair.


----------



## luv_maui (Jun 24, 2020)

Let’s hope the rest of your week is as good as the early part of the week, so you go into your trip not overly stressed.


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> Let’s hope the rest of your week is as good as the early part of the week, so you go into your trip not overly stressed.



 Luckily, I’m not really somebody who gets stressed. There was more odd crap that happened today too. It just always happens before vacation. 

Stopped off at the Blaisdell on my way home. They always have a market on Wednesday’s. Traffic was really light so I stopped and brought home some dinner, Hawaiian Burgers and a Burrito. It was the most crowded that I have seen in weeks.


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2020)

Well down to my last day. A friend at work is taking me to lunch tomorrow. Plus, I plan to get out of work early. We have to get some groceries tomorrow night. We will take some with us to Molokai.

I will call Hiro’s tomorrow and make reservations for my birthday on Sunday. They posted the new procedures on Facebook for dining. They also posted the menu. Here’s what they posted for the procedure.

As a reminder here are our guidelines when coming to our restaurant:  
Restaurant and Bar-
- Limited to not more than 50% of the maximum occupancy
-While waiting to be seated to practice 6' physical distancing
-FACE COVERING must be worn when entering (and exiting) the restaurant but may be removed while seated.
- Hands will be sanitized before entering
-Seating will be arranged 6' apart
-Not more than 10 guests will be allowed per table
-Tables and Chairs will be sanitized after each group or individual leaves the restaurant
-There will be a designated entrance and exit of the restaurant. (signs will be posted)
-Highly encouraged to make reservations ahead of time

We sure do appreciate you coming to visit us again but if you are experiencing Covid-19 symptoms or have a fever we will not be allowing you to enter the restaurant.

For now we will be open just on Friday, Saturday and Sunday in the month of June. And for now no breakfasts on the weekend.
Our hours are from 11am-8pm and we will be serving the same menu right throughout the whole day.

And here’s the menu.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 26, 2020)

They must have huge tables- max 10 guests in a party but sit 6 Feet apart.


----------



## luv_maui (Jun 26, 2020)

Have a well deserved great trip.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 26, 2020)

slip said:


> Luckily, I’m not really somebody who gets stressed. There was more odd crap that happened today too. It just always happens before vacation.
> 
> Stopped off at the Blaisdell on my way home. They always have a market on Wednesday’s. Traffic was really light so I stopped and brought home some dinner, Hawaiian Burgers and a Burrito. It was the most crowded that I have seen in weeks.
> 
> View attachment 22520View attachment 22521View attachment 22522View attachment 22523View attachment 22524View attachment 22525View attachment 22526


We like going to this farmer's market also it is one of the ones that is very convenient and timely for dinner to get there and get back from from the Hilton Hawaiian Village by bus.   We usually pick up some nice produce as well as having a quick and inexpensive prepared dinner.  I don't know if you know that when there is a show at Blaisdell Concert Hall, which is right there, they move it to the otherside of the Blaisdell Complex on Kapiolani.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jun 26, 2020)

slip said:


> We haven’t been there since the end of January so as long as the car starts we’ll be good.


Ok, I have a (probably) dumb question.  Is your Molokai car protected from the elements?  I realize you don't have extreme temperature variables.  Nor do you need to worry about your car becoming the spot the plow drivers dump the snow, but do you have a parking structure?  And there are ne'er-do-well folks everywhere that would take advantage of an unsupervised object.

Inquiring minds...

Have fun.  I get to spend your birthday at a bridal shower .  Hoping it's a smallish gathering...I'm bringing a box of masks (MOB requested, not that she thinks she can get anyone to wear one.)  I'm so jealous you'll be on the beach.  We're getting the Sahara dust this weekend...kinda like the beach right?


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> We like going to this farmer's market also it is one of the ones that is very convenient and timely for dinner to get there and get back from from the Hilton Hawaiian Village by bus.   We usually pick up some nice produce as well as having a quick and inexpensive prepared dinner.  I don't know if you know that when there is a show at Blaisdell Concert Hall, which is right there, they move it to the otherside of the Blaisdell Complex on Kapiolani.



I didn’t know that. I only stop once in a while. At first there wasn’t much produce but this last time more vendors were there.


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2020)

SandyPGravel said:


> Ok, I have a (probably) dumb question.  Is your Molokai car protected from the elements?  I realize you don't have extreme temperature variables.  Nor do you need to worry about your car becoming the spot the plow drivers dump the snow, but do you have a parking structure?  And there are ne'er-do-well folks everywhere that would take advantage of an unsupervised object.
> 
> Inquiring minds...
> 
> Have fun.  I get to spend your birthday at a bridal shower .  Hoping it's a smallish gathering...I'm bringing a box of masks (MOB requested, not that she thinks she can get anyone to wear one.)  I'm so jealous you'll be on the beach.  We're getting the Sahara dust this weekend...kinda like the beach right?



It’s a good question. We leave the car in the parking lot at the resort. It’s actually right behind where we usuallypark when we are there. I will post some pictures when we get there.

We had a car cover but the one we got didn’t last long and tore apart in the wind. Right now we only have a sunshade on the windshield. My wife bought a better cover and we’ll see how it goes. I hope this one goes on easy.

The parking is right out in the open and any one messing with the car would be easily seen and the property manager knows we leave the car there. No issues so far in the year we’ve had it there.

Many people leave there car in a grass field by the airport. We thought about that but some friends told us, once in a while someone will drain gas or break into some vehicles. I see many there with covers on them. It would be convenient and then we wouldn’t need a shuttle but for now we’ll keep doing what we are doing. I don’t mind helping the local businesses using the shuttle service.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2020)

Made it threw Aloha Friday. It actually went pretty good and I got a few extra things done too. Plus I left a little early. 

After I got home we went and got some groceries that we are taking with us. Then we started packing. I test fir for the groceries so we are good to go. Our flight leaves at 11am and we arrive at 11:38am. Sure beats the 12 to 15 hours we used to fly to get here from Wisconsin.

So as long as the car starts when we get there we will get more groceries when we unpack then we are ready to enjoy.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 27, 2020)

slip said:


> I didn’t know that. I only stop once in a while. At first there wasn’t much produce but this last time more vendors were there.



Well if you are looking for some fresh vegtables on the way home or a quick easy inexpensive meal for dinner and you don't see it on King, you can make the next right go around the block and East on Kapiolani and get there.  You could also park where you do on the King side and walk over.  I don't know where you would park for a few minutes on Kapiolani but I am sure you drivers have your means and methods.  The Bus going West stops right at the Farmer's Market on Kapiolani and going West right at the Farmer's Market on King so either way we have a long block walk either before or after getting our food but since we have walked, at times,from the Hilton Hawaiian Village to China Town this is an easy walk for us.  

At times we have made the Farmer's Market a stop after a Brewery trip.  We take the bus to one of the Breweries in Kakaako; Honolulu Beerworks, Waikiki Brewery, or Aloha Brewery.  After a couple of microbrews we walk back via Kapiolani to the Farmer's Market.  When Blaisdell has a active calendar the Farmer's Market is usually on Kapiolani.  After a couple of 10% alcohol microbrews the walk to the Farmer's Market is real easy and pleasurable.  We then take the bus home on King Street with our hands full from purchases from the Farmer's Market.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 27, 2020)

slip said:


> We have done our anniversary a few times. It mostly it has been my wife’s birthday and Mother’s Day. My wife never wanted to go to Hawaii much in the summer since it was nice in Wisconsin.
> 
> I’m looking forward to it though. my kids will call on Father’s Day and my Birthday so that is always good. Most of all, just the break from work will be great.



Jeff,  enjoy your time at your condo and have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jun 27, 2020)

Jeff, I have to tell you how much joy your reports give me! Such a relief from ongoing issues. Thanks.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Well if you are looking for some fresh vegtables on the way home or a quick easy inexpensive meal for dinner and you don't see it on King, you can make the next right go around the block and East on Kapiolani and get there.  You could also park where you do on the King side and walk over.  I don't know where you would park for a few minutes on Kapiolani but I am sure you drivers have your means and methods.  The Bus going West stops right at the Farmer's Market on Kapiolani and going West right at the Farmer's Market on King so either way we have a long block walk either before or after getting our food but since we have walked, at times,from the Hilton Hawaiian Village to China Town this is an easy walk for us.
> 
> At times we have made the Farmer's Market a stop after a Brewery trip.  We take the bus to one of the Breweries in Kakaako; Honolulu Beerworks, Waikiki Brewery, or Aloha Brewery.  After a couple of microbrews we walk back via Kapiolani to the Farmer's Market.  When Blaisdell has a active calendar the Farmer's Market is usually on Kapiolani.  After a couple of 10% alcohol microbrews the walk to the Farmer's Market is real easy and pleasurable.  We then take the bus home on King Street with our hands full from purchases from the Farmer's Market.



You have that all planned out well. Don’t know if I would do as well with a few 10% beers.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Jeff,  enjoy your time at your condo and have a wonderful vacation.



Mahalo!! Getting ready to leave now.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Jeff, I have to tell you how much joy your reports give me! Such a relief from ongoing issues. Thanks.



Thank you for that. This trip won’t be too exciting but Iwill post pictures. It will be a nice change of scenery.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2020)

All checked in. They will take our temp in about 10 minutes when we are about to board. Went fast, we turned in our bags and forms and that’s about. It.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 27, 2020)

@slip I love that you are going to vacation in your own home.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2020)

Luanne said:


> @slip I love that you are going to vacation in your own home.



We do too. A friend of mine from Wisconsin was supposed to be using our condo but with the quarantine they had to cancel. Then of course we had to cancel our May trip. It’s all working out.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 27, 2020)

Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> ...



Yes we are.  Beautiful day on the lanai.



We unpacked and put our groceries in the frig. After that we sat on the lanai and haven’t moved. 

The plumerias right by our lanai are in full bloom and smell wonderful. They did get a little tall so we will have to have maintenance trim them down a bit.




So as I am sitting here enjoying the peace and quiet, the smell of the plumerias and the great view, I can’t help but think of my old buddy @DaveNV. I hope things are going well with your move Dave. I know you didn’t want me worry about you when I was relaxing but you know how that is.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2020)

Did a quick video from the living room to the lanai. The link is below. The breeze is awesome but I only used my phone so you may not hear me well. I did bring my camcorder but I have to charge my batteries.

We did have a couple of issues when we arrived. The cable wasn’t working. I was able to call the company and get it working but after that the remote didn’t work so we can’t change channels. It will take a while to get a new one. We are able to stream so it’s it a big problem.

Then our car didn’t start. I was a little worried about that. We bought our two vehicles within a month of each other and they are both 2016 Jeep Compasses. The battery died on mine on Oahu a few months ago. They are both the original batteries so they are about due. Anyway, I was hoping it would have started and we were supposed to be here in May but that didn’t happen. Don’t know if it would have mattered.

We’ll probably have to wait until Monday to get a battery since tomorrow is Sunday and places are closed. Tomorrow I will ask a few people we know here if they can try to give me a jump but my car wouldn’t take a jump so I am thinking this one won’t either.

No big deal, we will just relax around here and we have enough food so we’re fine. We will probably BBQ steaks tomorrow.

Let me know if anyone has a problem with the video working.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 27, 2020)

slip said:


> So as I am sitting here enjoying the peace and quiet, the smell of the plumerias and the great view, I can’t help but think of my old buddy @DaveNV. I hope things are going well with your move Dave. I know you didn’t want me worry about you when I was relaxing but you know how that is.


Great photos! Thanks for posting them!
Just a quick FYI, @DaveNV has made it safe and sound to Mesquite. He'll be back on TUG when he's go the truck unpacked and is headed back to Washington for (hopefully) the last and final load.

Jim


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Great photos! Thanks for posting them!
> Just a quick FYI, @DaveNV has made it safe and sound to Mesquite. He'll be back on TUG when he's go the truck unpacked and is headed back to Washington for (hopefully) the last and final load.
> 
> Jim



Mahalo, for the update. One thing Dave knows how to do is move.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 27, 2020)

The TV remote might just need batteries. I get that little unpleasant surprise with mine from time to time.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> The TV remote might just need batteries. I get that little unpleasant surprise with mine from time to time.



Yes, we did try that. We brought extra one for that and a couple other things. So no luck on that.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 27, 2020)

Sorry. That was my  best guess from 3-4,000 miles away.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2020)

Of course, my wife had to get me working. She bought covers for our dining chairs.
Before



And After


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2020)

Char Sui Chicken and Mixed Vegetables.



Had dinner after we both took a short nap. This is going to be a great vacation.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jun 28, 2020)

slip said:


> Don’t know if I would do as well with a few 10% beers.


Ha! I was thinking the same thing when I read that.  Anyway, echoing so many others, I'm really enjoying all of your Hawaii posts and living Aloha vicariously. The Hawaii forum is one of the first places I go whenever I sign on to TUG. Usually because of you!


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2020)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Ha! I was thinking the same thing when I read that.  Anyway, echoing so many others, I'm really enjoying all of your Hawaii posts and living Aloha vicariously. The Hawaii forum is one of the first places I go whenever I sign on to TUG. Usually because of you!



Thank You!! I always go to the Hawaii forum post first too.

You just posted a beauty from Ko Olina!


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jun 28, 2020)

slip said:


> You just posted a beauty from Ko Olina!


Thanks, but that wasn't me (I wish it was!).  I'm guessing you're probably referring to the one by @vol_90 over on the Marriott forum. And it is indeed a beauty!


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2020)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Thanks, but that wasn't me (I wish it was!).  I'm guessing you're probably referring to the one by @vol_90 over on the Marriott forum. And it is indeed a beauty!



Yes, your right. I knew I should have went back to verify that.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2020)

Last ones for tonight. It was still pretty clear towards Maui and I could see the Maui lights. You may have to make the picture larger to see them though. The second one turned into a better picture of the plumerias.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 28, 2020)

slip said:


> You have that all planned out well. Don’t know if I would do as well with a few 10% beers.



That's why we plan it before we go.  Then all we need to do is take the bus, drink the beer, walk, buy the food, eat the food, and take the bus back home.  They do have lower percentage alcohol beers, but I like to get a bang from my calories.  I go for the IPA's and my husband likes the chocolate, coconut or mile Stouts.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 28, 2020)

Those o


slip said:


> Last ones for tonight. It was still pretty clear towards Maui and I could see the Maui lights. You may have to make the picture larger to see them though. The second one turned into a better picture of the plumerias.
> View attachment 22622View attachment 22623


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 28, 2020)

Those pictures look so much like a heavenly Hawaiian dream that you have created for you and your wife.  Good job.  Aloha.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jun 28, 2020)

PcflEZFlng said:


> The Hawaii forum is one of the first places I go whenever I sign on to TUG. Usually because of you!


Not me - I save it for last because I love it so much!


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2020)

I slept like a rock last night and missed the sunrise but it is a beautiful, peaceful morning. We are enjoying it on the lanai. Clouds are moving through blocking the sun every once in a while. Here’s a short video of the sounds of Molokai in the morning.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2020)

Making some breakfast now. A small shower went through and the now the sun is back out, typical Hawaii.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2020)

I went to the office this morning to check our mail and one of the office workers gave me a portable battery jump unit to try on my car. And it actually worked.   So I kept it running for a long time and turned it off and started it again. It did start so we decided to take a ride. The guy said we could keep it until tomorrow so we will carry it in case we have a problem. But I think if we have a problem it won’t jump again.

Anyway, we should be good until tomorrow when I can go buy a new battery. We stopped at a convenience store to get some chips and drinks. The grocery stores are closed for the day.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 28, 2020)

slip said:


> We’ll probably have to wait until Monday to get a battery since tomorrow is Sunday and places are closed.


Do you have AAA? If so, they'll bring you a new battery  that you buy from them and install it on the spot. It comes with a nice warranty. I had to do that one day when I had
gone to pick up my grandkids from school and we got stranded at the school when the battery didn't start.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jun 28, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Not me - I save it for last because I love it so much!


Totally understand. But this is one of those occasions where I choose to have dessert first!


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2020)

Karen G said:


> Do you have AAA? If so, they'll bring you a new battery  that you buy from them and install it on the spot. It comes with a nice warranty. I had to do that one day when I had
> gone to pick up my grandkids from school and we got stranded at the school when the battery didn't start.



That doesn’t really work on Molokai. Starting in the afternoon on Saturday things start closing up for the weekend. There are a couple of restaurants open and convenience stores but that’s about it.

It’s kind of like when we were growing up as kids. I was actually surprised that the Ace hardware store was open. That’s one of the few chain stores on the island. I was able to get a socket set so I can remove my battery tomorrow.

Here’s a picture when I was waiting for my wife at Dave’s Ice Cream Shop. They were open until 4pm.


----------



## luv_maui (Jun 28, 2020)

Nice video and pictures.  Glad you are enjoying some r & r.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2020)

Just a few clouds up in the cliffs behind the resort. I took this one when I walked up to the office to check the mailbox.

We decided to go to Hiro’s for my Birthday dinner tonight. So as long as the car starts in a couple of hours we’re good.

I was messing with the tv this morning and I noticed a Spectrum app. When I went into that, it synced up with our account and now we can stream with the app and that uses our tv remote so we have all our cable channels.  I am going to call them on Monday and have them ship us a new remote still.

So really, the only thing we missed out on was grocery shopping but we will go tomorrow and we have drinks and we brought plenty to snack on.

The weather has been perfect since we got here and my app shows the weather staying the same for our whole trip here. We will definitely hit the pool this week. There has hardly been anyone there since we’ve been here.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2020)

Another clear view of Maui from the lanai.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 28, 2020)

Jeff, you might consider a solar battery maintainer/trickle charger. Just place it where the sun shines in the car and plug it into the lighter socket. $25-$50 on Amazon.

Very nice pictures. Maui sure looks a lot bigger from Molokai than Molokai looks from Maui.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Jeff, you might consider a solar battery maintainer/trickle charger. Just place it where the sun shines in the car and plug it into the lighter socket. $25-$50 on Amazon.
> 
> Very nice pictures. Maui sure looks a lot bigger from Molokai than Molokai looks from Maui.



That’s a good idea on that charger. I have been talking to people here and they have been saying that batteries only last three to four years here. I thought they would last longer than Wisconsin since we have some hard winters.

I’ll check Amazon, our next planned trip will be two weeks over Thanksgiving.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 28, 2020)

slip said:


> That’s a good idea on that charger. I have been talking to people here and they have been saying that batteries only last three to four years here. I thought they would last longer than Wisconsin since we have some hard winters.


Batteries don't like either cold or heat. The heat causes the stuff in them to percolate out, and in the cold, add the additional load of more friction to crank the engine and less battery efficiency. Cars also have some parasitic power draws. Clocks, radio memory, warning system sensors all use a tiny bit of power, but over time and with nothing adding electrons to the system, eventually they fail. Installing a switch on the positive cable connection would allow you to isolate the battery from these power robbers. Just switch it off when you park the car for an extended time. Or consider a marine (deep cycle) battery. They are made to discharge to nearly nothing and then be recharged to a high degree, then depleted again, over and over. without damage. 'Normal' automotive batteries are made to charge, discharge within a narrow range of their capacity.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Batteries don't like either cold or heat. The heat causes the stuff in them to percolate out, and in the cold, add the additional load of more friction to crank the engine and less battery efficiency. Cars also have some parasitic power draws. Clocks, radio memory, warning system sensors all use a tiny bit of power, but over time and with nothing adding electrons to the system, eventually they fail. Installing a switch on the positive cable connection would allow you to isolate the battery from these power robbers. Just switch it off when you park the car for an extended time. Or consider a marine (deep cycle) battery. They are made to discharge to nearly nothing and then be recharged to a high degree, then depleted again, over and over. without damage. 'Normal' automotive batteries are made to charge, discharge within a narrow range of their capacity.



I may have to consider the switch. My wife reminded me that we put a cover on the car so we wouldn’t be able to use the solar charger.


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2020)

Well the Birthday Dinner was a success. Pa’a Pono was playing music and it was a beautiful night. I had a Hawaiian Subrise and my wife had her favorite Li Hing Mui Margarita. We started with some Pork Potstickers. Then my wife had the Saimin and I had the catch of the day, Grilled Ono. Everything was excellent.

We had to wear masks to our table and they gave us hand sanitizer when we entered. Staff all had masks. We were able to remove the mask the whole time we were seated. They had about half the tables as usual.

Here’s some pictures.


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2020)

Here’s a short video of the view at Hiro’s. You’ll hear Pa’a Pono playing in the background. And you hear my wife at the start saying “Don’t get me in there.”
Those are Taro Rolls at the start and they are awesome.


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2020)

Then when we got home all the tiki torches were lit at the Pool/Cabana.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 29, 2020)

Until you get the switch would it work to just disconnect the + cable from the battery while you are gone.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 29, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Until you get the switch would it work to just disconnect the + cable from the battery while you are gone.


Exactly. It accomplishes the same thing, but installing a switch keeps your hands clean. Many boats have 'battery isolating' switches and in Hawaii, a boat shop might be able to put it on easily/cheaply. Just a thought.

Nice dinner, Jeff. And Happy Birthday!

Jim. 
Vicariously living in Paradise.


----------



## melissy123 (Jun 29, 2020)

slip said:


> Here’s a short video of the view at Hiro’s. You’ll hear Pa’a Pono playing in the background. And you hear my wife at the start saying “Don’t get me in there.”
> Those are Taro Rolls at the start and they are awesome.


OMG. The music and the sound of the waves. Perfect birthday dinner.  I could almost feel the tropical breeze.


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Until you get the switch would it work to just disconnect the + cable from the battery while you are gone.



Yes, that’s what I was planning on doing. Since we moved. We always planned on coming once every couple months but the virus pushed it back to 5 months this time.


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2020)

melissy123 said:


> OMG. The music and the sound of the waves. Perfect birthday dinner.  I could almost feel the tropical breeze.



Yes, they often have live entertainment and we really like Pa’a Pono. They have very soothing vocals. The large reef on the south side of the island always keeps the waves just rolling in gently.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 29, 2020)

slip said:


> Yes, they often have live entertainment and we really like Pa’a Pono. They have very soothing vocals. The large reef on the south side of the island always keeps the waves just rolling in gently.



We haven't been to Molokai in about 5 years.  We stayed at the Hotel Molokai and had breakfast and dinner almost everyday and night at the restaurant siting on a table on the rail near the water.  What a nice place to eat and the food and drinks were always good.  On Friday night we enjoyed the Kapuna Ukulele Concert and on Saturday night a performer named Ekolu Kalama played with his band and kicked off his Dare to Dream CD which we have and he signed.


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2020)

Busy day today. Slept like a rock again last night. It is so quiet here.  So, I didn’t get up until 7:30am., my wife was up at 6am.

By the time we had breakfast on the lanai it was close to 10am. I filed all my work emails and then caught up with messages to friends.
After that I went down to loosen up the battery terminals and the clamp that holds it in place. All that went well so I asked my wife if she was ready and I could tell she wanted to relax a bit. So I asked her if she wanted me to go get the battery and she was up for that. 

I had to go to the bank and the Post office also but I didn’t want to be gone too long since I had to give back the portable power supply back to the resort office.

Last time we were on island there was a grand opening for a CarQuest. They were a really nice family so I went there. The had my battery and I asked if they had those portable power supplies. They did and a nice one with a compressor was on sale so I grabbed that too. I figured most of the time when we get in the office is closed so it would be good to have our own. I was checking them on Amazon and they won’t deliver those to Hawaii.

That stop went good so I stopped at the Bank of Hawaii. We chose them because they have the branch on Molokai. I had to get a certified check. She checked our account status and moved me a level so I got the check for free so that was awesome.

I was on a roll so I stopped at the Post Office and sent it out with tracking. Then made my way home. I made it in time to give the portable power unit back. I thanked them profusely and I got to meet the new lady in the office, very nice.

ThenI get back to the condo and she is still relaxing on the lanai. She couldn’t believe I got back so quick but then looked and couldn’t believe almost an hour and a half went by.

So, she hopped in the shower while I changed the battery and then we headed into town to grocery shop and turn in my old battery.

Shopping at Friendly Market was about the same but you have to wear masks and you can’t bring in your own bags. After that we were hungry so we stopped at Molokai Burger for a Burger and a Chicken Dinner.

So now we are all caught up and probably ready for a little nap.


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2020)

Here are a few pictures from our Mokulele flight over from Oahu.


----------



## TXTortoise (Jun 29, 2020)

slip said:


> I may have to consider the switch. My wife reminded me that we put a cover on the car so we wouldn’t be able to use the solar charger.



Skip, at a minimum get one of these... https://antigravitybatteries.com/productline/micro-starts/

Awesome and covers a lot of other backup battery needs, e.g., laptop, etc.


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2020)

TXTortoise said:


> Skip, at a minimum get one of these... https://antigravitybatteries.com/productline/micro-starts/
> 
> Awesome and covers a lot of other backup battery needs, e.g., laptop, etc.



The one I got does all that but isn’t micro. I had something similar to that when I traveled from Wisconsin to Hawaii twice a year. The one I had lasted about 8 years before the battery went through a charge too fast. Buying that stuff and getting it shipped to Hawaii at a reasonable price/if at all can be difficult sometimes.

I ended out buying it local and got what I wanted and helped a local business. I try to do that as much as possible here on Molokai but choices can be limiting sometimes or you just can’t find what you need and then we check Amazon but we really have to watch because not all Prime items ship.


----------



## optimist (Jun 30, 2020)

Do you still love Hawaii as much now that you live there?  
 It made me so nostalgic to see the videos...  the views, sounds and especially the music but I wonder if I would stop noticing it all if I lived there.


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2020)

optimist said:


> Do you still love Hawaii as much now that you live there?
> It made me so nostalgic to see the videos...  the views, sounds and especially the music but I wonder if I would stop noticing it all if I lived there.



I‘be been here just under a year and it hasn’t worn off. On Oahu there are so many places to go that everything is new all the time and because I am still working I can see it being that way until I retire.

I remember living back in Wisconsin and we would have family from the Chicago area come up and comment how beautiful it was in the Dells and all the lakes. We definitely took that for granted so I know what you mean.

It may be different here because my wife is retired and she tells me all the time how much she loves it. As a matter of fact, she just mentioned last night how she couldn’t even think about moving back to Wisconsin.

We have owned our condo on Molokai for two years now and every time we come it feels more like home. We don’t have to bring much anymore and we settle in on the first day most of the time. I would have had a very easy time quarantining here. Maybe it’s because we definitely take the time to sit back and enjoy it.

So, it hasn’t worn off yet we’ll have to wait and see if it ever does.


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2020)

Breakfast on the lanai this morning. I had to sit in the other side of the table today to even out my tan. My wife sits at the head of the table so I am on the side and don’t get even sun in the morning.  

We had some clouds come through early and it rained briefly, like usual. My wife said it rained last night too. Sun came out in full force right after the brief rain. Breakfast was Toads in a Hole and Molokai Muleskinner Coffee.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 30, 2020)

Love your dinner video!  When we visited Molokai we ate at Hiro's several times and so enjoyed the atmosphere and the music! 
This really makes me miss Hawaii!  You two are LIVING THE LIFE!


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> Love your dinner video!  When we visited Molokai we ate at Hiro's several times and so enjoyed the atmosphere and the music!
> This really makes me miss Hawaii!  You two are LIVING THE LIFE!



Yes we are Blessed.

Hiro’s just announced that they will be open everyday again starting July 1st. I wanted to swing around the other way too with the video but we were behind the music and there was a large table of people in the table by the bar so I decided against it.

I have a package to pickup at the Post Office today and we want to go to Kumu Farms. Plus, my wife wants to pickup some things and visit our friends at All Things Molokai. 
Then steaks the grill tonight.


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2020)

Made a haul at Kumu Farms. Finally got some flowers too. Other times we didn’t find them until late in our trip.

Another beautiful day, 88 degrees during the heat of the day.


----------



## amycurl (Jun 30, 2020)

For awhile, I lived in a castle in the Italian Alps. And we would make ourselves stop and be in amazement at sunsets and the view and the clouds, so that we would not take it for granted. That we were unbelievably privileged to be there and to live there. I would go back and live there in a heartbeat; a friend has tried to make it her life's work to get back and live there.


----------



## Henry M. (Jun 30, 2020)

Where in the Italian Alps? We were headed to the Dolomites in May before the virus hit.


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2020)

My wife is making some mushrooms and onions and she already made the cucumber salad while I was on the lanai. I’ll be headed down to grill some steaks in a minute.

it was 88 today and. Wet warm in the sun but in the shade on the lanai and with the constant trade winds the temps couldn’t be better.


----------



## amycurl (Jun 30, 2020)

The castle was located below Dorf Tirol, and just above Merano. 

The Dolomites are beautiful, too.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 1, 2020)

@slip, do you still rent out your condo when you don’t plan to be there? Or are there other condos for rent in the same complex? I would love to spend time on Molokai!


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 1, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> I expect to be landed for good by July 4th. Then starts the 'Gee, I wonder what's in THIS box?' Surprise Party.  We have a LOT of boxes.
> 
> Dave


If you leave the boxes alone long enough, it's almost like Christmas.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 1, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Unfortunately, there are three of us packing. And I find that terms like Pottery means different things to different people. It’ll be fine, because it’ll be interesting to have”nothing” to do.
> 
> Dave


I'm wondering about the third person. So, sister is moving with you?


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> @slip, do you still rent out your condo when you don’t plan to be there? Or are there other condos for rent in the same complex? I would love to spend time on Molokai!



I will PM you on that, but yes there are other rentals at WaveCrest. The units above, below and next to us all rent there units.  Molokai Shores also has rentals. They are smaller condos and they are right on the ocean also. The best part about Molokai Shores is that it is only 1 mile from Kaunakakai and right in the middle of the island.

After that there is a timeshare, Ke Nani Kai, and some Other rentals on the west side. The west side is much further to town but It is beautiful out there with more beaches.

I’ll be posting some pictures of those later.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 1, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I'm wondering about the third person. So, sister is moving with you?


Since Dave isn't posting right now (still busy moving I think) I'll answer.  No, his sister isn't moving in with them.  She was just visiting.  I think she is going to go live with her son.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

On our way back from Kumu Farms yesterday we took a ride out to the wharf. There were quit a few larger waves out there.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

Took a few pictures from the BBQ area yesterday while I was grilling steaks.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

Our dinner on the lanai yesterday.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

Just saw on Hawaii News Now that Ruth’s Chris is closing it’s Lahaina location for good.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 1, 2020)

slip said:


> Just saw on Hawaii News Now that Ruth’s Chris is closing it’s Lahaina location for good.


We've had some good meals at Ruths' Chris steakhouses in California.  I do think it's pricey, but I guess all good steakhouses are.  We've never been to an on Hawaii though.  I'd rather go to a more independent restaurant.  I wonder if the one in Wailea is going to remain open.  Or I guess I should say are they going to reopen as they are temporarily closed right now.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

Luanne said:


> We've had some good meals at Ruths' Chris steakhouses in California.  I do think it's pricey, but I guess all good steakhouses are.  We've never been to an on Hawaii though.  I'd rather go to a more independent restaurant.  I wonder if the one in Wailea is going to remain open.  Or I guess I should say are they going to reopen as they are temporarily closed right now.



I have checked the prices and they are in line with high end places. We have never been to a Ruth’s Chris before. We are going to go to the one in Honolulu at the end of August when we are staying at the Imperial.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 1, 2020)

slip said:


> I have checked the prices and they are in line with high end places. We have never been to a Ruth’s Chris before. We are going to go to the one in Honolulu at the end of August when we are staying at the Imperial.


When you go get the sweet potato cassarole side dish.  It is delicious!  We found a copy cat recipe and have made it a few times for Thanksgiving.  It's my younger dd's favorite.  One thing I liked about Ruths' Chris is that you can get a couple of side dishes to share.  And the steaks are very good.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

Luanne said:


> When you go get the sweet potato cassarole side dish.  It is delicious!  We found a copy cat recipe and have made it a few times for Thanksgiving.  It's my younger dd's favorite.  One thing I liked about Ruths' Chris is that you can get a couple of side dishes to share.  And the steaks are very good.



Thanks for the tip. I was going to go when I just arrived in Honolulu while I was looking for our apartment. I went there at 5:30pm and they said the earliest they could get me in was 9:30pm. We’ll definitely make a reservation.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 1, 2020)

slip said:


> Thanks for the tip. I was going to go when I just arrived in Honolulu while I was looking for our apartment. I went there at 5:30pm and they said the earliest they could get me in was 9:30pm. We’ll definitely make a reservation.


Do you use Open Table for restaurant reservations?


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Do you use Open Table for restaurant reservations?



Yes, well I mean my wife does.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 1, 2020)

slip said:


> Yes, well I mean my wife does.


We had enough points to get $100 off our dinner at Gannon's when we were on Maui in March.  Good thing we used it since we haven't been going out at all since we got home.   It's a great way to make reservations, we've even done it minutes ahead of when we've gone to a restaurant. They also have reviews, which dh trusts more than other sites. And it's an easy way to earn points.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

Luanne said:


> We had enough points to get $100 off our dinner at Gannon's when we were on Maui in March.  Good thing we used it since we haven't been going out at all since we got home.   It's a great way to make reservations, we've even done it minutes ahead of when we've gone to a restaurant. They also have reviews, which dh trusts more than other sites. And it's an easy way to earn points.



My wife has used it but we always lived in a small town and it wasn’t necessary but we have used it on all the islands for a few years now.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

I took this one with my phone. I was carrying my steaks so I didn’t want to bring the camcorder .  
So this is the BBQ’s, Pool and Cabana area.


----------



## controller1 (Jul 1, 2020)

slip said:


> Just saw on Hawaii News Now that Ruth’s Chris is closing it’s Lahaina location for good.



That doesn't surprise me. When we've been in the area during dinner time there was never more than a few tables occupied. Also, Ruth's Chris is something many mainland visitors can enjoy at home. When I'm in Maui I try to visit the local restaurants that are not available to me back home.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 1, 2020)

Jeff - You are killing me!  This is the first summer that we haven't been to Hawaii in years!  Sigh...

I'm so happy for you, and you two are to be congratulated for being willing take a chance to have a new fantastic life!  Gutsy!


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> Jeff - You are killing me!  This is the first summer that we haven't been to Hawaii in years!  Sigh...
> 
> I'm so happy for you, and you two are to be congratulated for being willing take a chance to have a new fantastic life!  Gutsy!



Mahalo!! Were you going to try for next year or are you going to wait until this whole mess is over? Either way, I hope we get to an end to this soon.

I was really more worried about how my wife would adjust to the move. She has never been out of that small town in Wisconsin. I shouldn’t have worried, she loves it but I’m sure being retired helps. She even said this week that she couldn’t even imagine going back.

First year has been great, we’ll see if we ever tire of it.


I knew there wouldn’t be many people here but I do know some people do live here. When I looked around early last night, I only saw 6 units with lights on and that included us.

There is a sign in by the pool when you enter, everyone is supposed to sign in and there has only been 4 people sign and 2 of them were me.

The ocean has more waves today and it was an odd morning, we didn’t get our morning mist of rain.

Here’s another glimpse of Maui.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

controller1 said:


> That doesn't surprise me. When we've been in the area during dinner time there was never more than a few tables occupied. Also, Ruth's Chris is something many mainland visitors can enjoy at home. When I'm in Maui I try to visit the local restaurants that are not available to me back home.



Unfortunately, it probably won’t be the last and the local places will have issues also. Not good when anything closed up like that.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

Took a walk up to check the mail, Molokai Dispatch day. So I snapped a couple of pictures of the entrance to WaveCrest.

These are walking to the office. I walked in front of the C building to get the ocean picture












Now these are up by the office and entering the resort.







These are going back in front of the C building from the parking lot, looking across the main grounds.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 1, 2020)

> Were you going to try for next year or are you going to wait until this whole mess is over?


 We have concerns about flying, and our OF Kauai Beach Villas timeshare is going to be under construction, so probably not until 2022, unless a miracle happens.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> We have concerns about flying, and our OF Kauai Beach Villas timeshare is going to be under construction, so probably not until 2022, unless a miracle happens.



I didn’t know KBV was under construction.

My wife was just mentioning this morning, how long it would have been in between Hawaii trips if we hadn’t moved. It probably would have been over two years. We haven’t been going as many years as you two so I know it’s tough.

Even when you go often and might not feel as excited, it’s amazing how much you miss the trips when there is a longer time in between.

Our last few years in Wisconsin we were making two and even three trips a year because sometimes it was over a year before we returned when we were only going once a year. Sounds terrible to complain about that.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 1, 2020)

While not exactly a 'Hawaii-o-file', I enjoy your change of lifestyle. Some 60+ years ago my grandmother spent several winters in Honolulu staying with friends. Your Molokai reminds me of perhaps what 'Grana's' Hawaii might have been more like in the 1950's Of course she had to get there and back on the 'Lureline' ships that took passengers and freight to/from the mainland. I remember she brought me a ukulele in maybe 1955 or so.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 1, 2020)

> I didn’t know KBV was under construction.


KBV had major flooding in March and it's been closed since then.  They are also doing significant work on the suspension of the lanais, and major redecorating, which was planned before the flood.

FLOOD: http://media.campaigner.com/media/60/600565/J178095_Wyndahm_KBV Resort Flood Notification .pdf


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> KBV had major flooding this winter - it's been closed for months.  They are also doing significant work on the suspension of the lanais, and major redecorating, which was planned before the flood.



I knew of the flooding on Kauai but didn’t know KBV was affected. I can’t remember Exactly but I was on Kauai last in either December or January. Work usually puts me up at the Hilton on Kauai. I want to try to stay at the hotel side of KBV sometime.

When work lifts our travel ban, I know I have to get to Maui first and I usually always stay at the Marriott by the airport. After that I will need to get to Kauai.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 1, 2020)

The hotel side at KBV is really nice - we like to stay there when we need an extra night.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> While not exactly a 'Hawaii-o-file', I enjoy your change of lifestyle. Some 60+ years ago my grandmother spent several winters in Honolulu staying with friends. Your Molokai reminds me of perhaps what 'Grana's' Hawaii might have been more like in the 1950's Of course she had to get there and back on the 'Lureline' ships that took passengers and freight to/from the mainland. I remember she brought me a ukulele in maybe 1955 or so.



I have a post card collection of Hawaii postcards and I have a lot from the 40’s and ‘50’s. I would have loved to have seen it back then.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> The hotel side at KBV is really nice - we like to stay there when we need an extra night.



Was that affected by the flood too or is that open?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 1, 2020)

I don't think the hotel was impacted - it's on higher ground.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> I don't think the hotel was impacted - it's on higher ground.



I may see if I can stay there the next time. The only thing I don’t like is taking a left out of there and our warehouse is across from the Alamo rental car by the airport. At the Hilton, I can take a right and turn around by the bridge if traffic is too bad.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

When the sun hits these flowers they look fake.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 1, 2020)

> The only thing I don’t like is taking a left out of there.


  There is a suicide lane you can use to turn left.  Sorry, that's what my husband calls it - it's a short center lane to the left. When traffic clears to the left, you can pull into this lane and sit there, and then pull out into the south bound lane when traffic clears to the right.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> There is a suicide lane you can use to turn left.  Sorry, that's what my husband calls it - it's a short center lane to the left. When traffic clears to the left, you can pull into this lane and sit there, and then pull out into the south bound lane when traffic clears to the right.



Yep, that’s what I call them too. Sometimes traffic is so bad it’s hard to get out that far.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2020)

Yes, I lived most of my life in Wisconsin so I Grill brats in Hawaii.


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> KBV had major flooding in March and it's been closed since then.  They are also doing significant work on the suspension of the lanais, and major redecorating, which was planned before the flood.
> 
> FLOOD: http://media.campaigner.com/media/60/600565/J178095_Wyndahm_KBV Resort Flood Notification .pdf



Wow, I just looked at the link. That was terrible. I knew the floods were bad and even posted some pictures I saw online but I didn’t know KBV was impacted.

I remember during the storms our work trucks returned really early and were still full because they couldn’t get through to make deliveries.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 2, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> KBV had major flooding in March and it's been closed since then.  They are also doing significant work on the suspension of the lanais, and major redecorating, which was planned before the flood.
> 
> FLOOD: http://media.campaigner.com/media/60/600565/J178095_Wyndahm_KBV Resort Flood Notification .pdf


Denise, any estimate of when the repairs will be complete? My brother owns at KBV as well and has a reservation there for May 2021 for my DD and DSiL to celebrate their anniversary. Hope repairs are finished!


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jul 2, 2020)

slip said:


> Just saw on Hawaii News Now that Ruth’s Chris is closing it’s Lahaina location for good.


Is that where the Hard Rock was?  I'm a Hard Rock junkie.  Was bummed it was gone last time to Maui.  I know I'm in the minority, but I like the food at HR and I like the souvenirs too.  If that is the location it had a great view!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 2, 2020)

> Denise, any estimate of when the repairs will be complete?


  I'm not sure, but _before_ the flood, the resort Mgr. told me the end of 2021 for just the redecorating and lanais.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jul 2, 2020)

slip said:


> Yes, I lived most of my life in Wisconsin so I Grill brats in Hawaii.
> View attachment 22813


Yes, but are they Johnsonville?


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2020)

SandyPGravel said:


> Yes, but are they Johnsonville?



I posted this on my Facebook and got the same question. 
Believe it or not, Yes, they are Johnsonville’s. You can find Johnsonville’s in Hawaii. 
They were frozen but that’s OK.

There is a local company on Oahu, I believe the name is Hawaii Sausage company that makes brats too. We tried them and they were pretty good. A little sweet and a finer grind on the meat. Worth a try if you are here.


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2020)

SandyPGravel said:


> Is that where the Hard Rock was?  I'm a Hard Rock junkie.  Was bummed it was gone last time to Maui.  I know I'm in the minority, but I like the food at HR and I like the souvenirs too.  If that is the location it had a great view!



Yes, I believe that is the one.


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2020)

Another crappy morning in paradise.


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2020)

Workday at WaveCrest. They are out mowing and trimming. Can’t even see where they mowed but they do it every week.  

Too noisy, my wife retreated from the lanai.
I’m going to start breakfast.


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2020)

Not everyone’s cup of tea but I am in Hawaii. Spam, eggs, Hash Browns and Toast for breakfast on the lanai.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jul 2, 2020)

Always love the pictures Jeff. Thank you for sharing and keep them coming. I was and still may try to hook up with you IF the Canada and US border reopen by then. I initially had the booking for Honolulu Dec 1 to 12. It’s still there but I may need to cancel soon depending in the border.

Been stuck here in Canada but saying that the summers are super duper...Winters, well that’s another story. That’s ok, I have a cottage 300 feet North of the border and have been painting and doing upkeep.

How’s the unemployment in Hawaii? A friend in Hawaii said its aweful. Unemployment at about 35 percent?? I heard the food banks lines are nuts so I’ve been donating $$$ to help out a bit.

Thanks for sharing. Always appreciated.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> Always love the pictures Jeff. Thank you for sharing and keep them coming. I was and still may try to hook up with you IF the Canada and US border reopen by then. I initially had the booking for Honolulu Dec 1 to 12. It’s still there but I may need to cancel soon depending in the border.
> 
> Been stuck here in Canada but saying that the summers are super duper...Winters, well that’s another story. That’s ok, I have a cottage 300 feet North of the border and have been painting and doing upkeep.
> 
> ...



Well, keep me posted when you can make it over.

Unemployment is the second highest in the US the last time I heard. My company has been involved with the Food Bank and I was going to go by and check it out with a friend but the line went for miles. I posted that in a thread here somewhere.

We’ll be headed back into town to get some more groceries today so I was thinking of taking some pictures of Kaunakakai town.


----------



## controller1 (Jul 2, 2020)

SandyPGravel said:


> Is that where the Hard Rock was?  I'm a Hard Rock junkie.  Was bummed it was gone last time to Maui.  I know I'm in the minority, but I like the food at HR and I like the souvenirs too.  If that is the location it had a great view!





slip said:


> Yes, I believe that is the one.



If I'm not mistaken Hard Rock was on the corner of the current outlet mall while Ruth's Chris is directly behind (further down Front Street) the former Hard Rock. Ruth's Chris is located directly beneath Warren & Annabelle's. I believe when I checked last September the former Hard Rock location was still vacant.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 2, 2020)

We used to enjoy the Hard Rock in Kona.  Back when smoking was allowed in restaurants their smoking section was outside, which was the nicest area of the restaurant.  We didn't like that as we don't  smoke.  That location has been closed for quite a few years.


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2020)

controller1 said:


> If I'm not mistaken Hard Rock was on the corner of the current outlet mall while Ruth's Chris is directly behind (further down Front Street) the former Hard Rock. Ruth's Chris is located directly beneath Warren & Annabelle's. I believe when I checked last September the former Hard Rock location was still vacant.



Yes, I believe you are correct now that you described it.


----------



## amycurl (Jul 2, 2020)

I think the universal acceptance of Spam is one of my mother's favorite things about Hawaii.  I, personally, only like the Portugese sausage spam, which is basically impossible to find on the mainland.


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2020)

amycurl said:


> I think the universal acceptance of Spam is one of my mother's favorite things about Hawaii.  I, personally, only like the Portugese sausage spam, which is basically impossible to find on the mainland.



Yes, that is one of our favorites too. I know when it first came out it was only available in Hawaii. I don’t know if that ever changed and it made it to the mainland.


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2020)

We stopped into Kaunakakai town to get a key made and some other things at the Ace Hardware store and then we got a few things at Friendly’s.
Here’s a few pictures I took while downtown. Cheapest I have seen gas on Molokai too, $4.83.  I think I saw the other gas station by Ono Fish and Shrimp had gas for $4.81.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

We had some left over Char Sui Chicken so I diced that up and made some Fried Rice with it. This is definitely the most we have cooked at home. We’re really happy with or new refrigerator too. Nicer to have plenty of room. It will work well when we are living here full time.

It was 88 for a high today but the trade winds have been great and there is a constant steady cooling breeze.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

I must have dropped more fried rice than I thought because I had some visitors.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks like a little rain over Maui and Lanai tonight.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

You may have to enlarge this one to see it but I was able to see Kaho’olawe tonight. There were some clouds are it just like Maui and Lanai.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 3, 2020)

slip said:


> We stopped into Kaunakakai town to get a key made and some other things at the Ace Hardware store and then we got a few things at Friendly’s.
> Here’s a few pictures I took while downtown. Cheapest I have seen gas on Molokai too, $4.83.  I think I saw the other gas station by Ono Fish and Shrimp had gas for $4.81.
> View attachment 22860View attachment 22861View attachment 22862View attachment 22863View attachment 22864View attachment 22865View attachment 22866


Wow that is expensive gas.  I paid 1.93/gallon yesterday.  I always new that Hawaii gas was more expensive but thought that it was $1.00/gallon more not $3/gallon more or more than double the price.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 3, 2020)

Love all your pictures but they are killing me. We so hope we are able to keep our 3 week trip to Kaua'i in September.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Love all your pictures but they are killing me. We so hope we are able to keep our 3 week trip to Kaua'i in September.



I would definitely take the test and make a three week trip but everyone’s situation is different. Hope it works for you!


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Wow that is expensive gas.  I paid 1.93/gallon yesterday.  I always new that Hawaii gas was more expensive but thought that it was $1.00/gallon more not $3/gallon more or more than double the price.



It’s only about $2.50 a gallon at Costco on Oahu, then it ranges from $2.90 to $3.40 elsewhere on Oahu.

Gas has always been the most expensive on Molokai. I haven’t been to Lanai but I would think it’s similar there. For most of my trips it has been $5.05 here on Molokai.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 3, 2020)

slip said:


> It’s only about $2.50 a gallon at Costco on Oahu, then it ranges from $2.90 to $3.40 elsewhere on Oahu.
> 
> Gas has always been the most expensive on Molokai. I haven’t been to Lanai but I would think it’s similar there. For most of my trips it has been $5.05 here on Molokai.


When my daughter and I toured Kalaupapa one of the things we were told stuck with me.  Everything they get is brought in by ship and I think they said they get one shipment per year (I may be wrong on that).  That means they only get one shipment of gasoline. Whatever the price of gas is for that shipment, that is what is charged for the entire year. So at times they could be much more than other places, at times they could be much less.

Jeff, feel free to correct me if this is wrong.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

Breakfast this morning on the lanai. Looks like our morning mist of rain will be arriving soon though.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

Luanne said:


> When my daughter and I toured Kalaupapa one of the things we were told stuck with me.  Everything they get is brought in by ship and I think they said they get one shipment per year (I may be wrong on that).  That means they only get one shipment of gasoline. Whatever the price of gas is for that shipment, that is what is charged for the entire year. So at times they could be much more than other places, at times they could be much less.
> 
> Jeff, feel free to correct me if this is wrong.



That was definitely the case with Kalaupapa. They did only get one big shipment a year during much of the time when it was in operation.

Molokai was getting two barges a week.Young Brothers is the company that currently services Molokai. With COVID they have hit some hard times and they are looking for some government assistance.

I read they wanted to change to only one shipment a week to Molokai but I never heard if that happened.

My company Services many of the restaurants here on Molokai and we ship through Young Brothers welekly.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

Here’s a picture of our morning misty rain that goes through almost every morning. Notice how you can’t even see Maui in the background. It’s not always rainbows and sunshine.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

Luanne said:


> When my daughter and I toured Kalaupapa one of the things we were told stuck with me.  Everything they get is brought in by ship and I think they said they get one shipment per year (I may be wrong on that).  That means they only get one shipment of gasoline. Whatever the price of gas is for that shipment, that is what is charged for the entire year. So at times they could be much more than other places, at times they could be much less.
> 
> Jeff, feel free to correct me if this is wrong.



I forgot to mention, I don’t know if that’s how the gas gets here or if that is shipped separately.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 3, 2020)

slip said:


> That was definitely the case with Kalaupapa. They did only get one big shipment a year during much of the time when it was in operation.
> 
> Molokai was getting two barges a week.Young Brothers is the company that currently services Molokai. With COVID they have hit some hard times and they are looking for some government assistance.
> 
> ...


Is Kalaupapa no longer in operation?  Are all of the residents now gone (either passed away or moved away)?


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Is Kalaupapa no longer in operation?  Are all of the residents now gone (either passed away or moved away)?



It’s technically a National Park now but there are around 6 people left who have chose to live there.

Just an FYI, the path down with all the switchbacks is still out of service because a portion was washed away. No word on when that will be fixed.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

Here’s a short minute from Molokai as the mostly rain rolls through. You can already see Maui again after the rain went through.

My wife always goes in When this rolls through so you will hear the tv in the background.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

Pretty much real time. Now you can see Maui clearly and the sun is coming through.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 3, 2020)

slip said:


> It’s technically a National Park now but there are around 6 people left who have chose to live there.
> 
> Just an FYI, the path down with all the switchbacks is still out of service because a portion was washed away. No word on when that will be fixed.


When we went we did the "fly in fly out".  No way were we going to hike down, or take a mule down.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

Luanne said:


> When we went we did the "fly in fly out".  No way were we going to hike down, or take a mule down.



We still haven’t been down there. When we go we are flying though. I’m with you, no way I’m riding a mule down that.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 3, 2020)

slip said:


> We still haven’t been down there. When we go we are flying though. I’m with you, no way I’m riding a mule down that.


I just figured out it was 17 years ago we were there.  My younger dd was too young to go, so dh stayed with her.  It was just older dd, who was 16.  We flew in on a tiny little plane.  One of those that is so small your "carry on" (like a small backpack) had to go in the wing storage.  On the way back the pilot (young guy) was making a big deal of balancing the load and told my dd to sit up next to him.  I teased her later that he wa s flirting with her, lol.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I just figured out it was 17 years ago we were there.  My younger dd was too young to go, so dh stayed with her.  It was just older dd, who was 16.  We flew in on a tiny little plane.  One of those that is so small your "carry on" (like a small backpack) had to go in the wing storage.  On the way back the pilot (young guy) was making a big deal of balancing the load and told my dd to sit up next to him.  I teased her later that he wa s flirting with her, lol.



Time fly’s doesn’t it. They have 10 seat planes now with cargo Underneath. The wind can make landing down there tricky sometimes. But at least it’s a short flight. One of these days we’ll make it down there.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

This plumeria is in full bloom and smells wonderful. I can’t believe how it has grown and has so many flowers. We are really enjoying it this trip. It goes all the way across our lanai.

We will ask them to trim it when they can though. You can see the walkway in the pictures and we have people talk to us when they walk by. It’s nice to talk to the different people. Plus we can see the BBQ area and the pool a little better when it’s trimmed. But not many people here this trip so we’re enjoying the flowers more. I don’t know when it is the best time to trim those anyway.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 3, 2020)

slip said:


> Time fly’s doesn’t it. They have 10 seat planes now with cargo Underneath. The wind can make landing down there tricky sometimes. But at least it’s a short flight. One of these days we’ll make it down there.


It's well worth it.  It is honestly one of the most beautiful places I've ever seen.  But such a sad history.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

Luanne said:


> It's well worth it.  It is honestly one of the most beautiful places I've ever seen.  But such a sad history.



Yes, the whole story is hypnotic. I have read many books on it and of course the movie and documentaries. We will get there.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

Lazy day today. We did laundry yesterday so we are taking it easy today. 

We are going to grill some burgers later for dinner. I took a walk up to the office and tennis courts just to get a walk in. Took some pictures by the tennis courts.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 3, 2020)

So lush and gorgeous!


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

Luanne said:


> So lush and gorgeous!



Yes, one of the big pluses to this property. They take very good care of the grounds. It was a big selling point for my wife and I.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2020)

Can’t hear very well on this one since I just had my phone again but this is at high tide and the creek/canal that runs behind the parking lot is full. It sounds really windy. It it is just the regular trade winds that are awesome. It’s not near as windy as it sounds on the phones mic.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 4, 2020)

slip said:


> We still haven’t been down there. When we go we are flying though. I’m with you, no way I’m riding a mule down that.



I need to tell this story about our trip to Kalaupapa about 5 years ago.  We flew down and up again on an all day tour.  On the way down we were on the plane with only the pilot and us.  When we were down there we met this women who took the mule down and threw her back out.  Well she got on the bus that takes you around for the rest of the tour.  She couldn't move and didn't get off the bus for any of the tour. On the way back we were on the plane with that women, the pilot and us!


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> I need to tell this story about our trip to Kalaupapa about 5 years ago.  We flew down and up again on an all day tour.  On the way down we were on the plane with only the pilot and us.  When we were down there we met this women who took the mule down and threw her back out.  Well she got on the bus that takes you around for the rest of the tour.  She couldn't move and didn't get off the bus for any of the tour. On the way back we were on the plane with that women, the pilot and us!



I’m afraid of heights, strange how planes don’t bother me but I can get motion sickness. But there is no way I will be on that mule looking down from those switchbacks.


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2020)

Just finished breakfast on the lanai. Now I am finishing the last of my coffee. We had a pretty good rain last night and it continued into this morning but it has past and the sun is hot today.

Happy 4th of July everyone!!


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2020)

First time on the lounger since we have been here. This could have been a mistake.  
I don’t think I am leaving for a while. We’ll see if I stay awake.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 4, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> I need to tell this story about our trip to Kalaupapa about 5 years ago.  We flew down and up again on an all day tour.  On the way down we were on the plane with only the pilot and us.  When we were down there we met this women who took the mule down and threw her back out.  Well she got on the bus that takes you around for the rest of the tour.  She couldn't move and didn't get off the bus for any of the tour. On the way back we were on the plane with that women, the pilot and us!


Our plane was pretty full.  But on the way back we had several new passengers.  Either they had planned to hike (or take the mule) down and fly back or they made that decision AFTER the trip down.  Another thing that was nice about the fly in fly out was that we got to see a short film about Kalaupapa before the tour started. Those who hiked in or took the mules didn't get that.


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Our plane was pretty full.  But on the way back we had several new passengers.  Either they had planned to hike (or take the mule) down and fly back or they made that decision AFTER the trip down.  Another thing that was nice about the fly in fly out was that we got to see a short film about Kalaupapa before the tour started. Those who hiked in or took the mules didn't get that.



Most of the time flying into Molokai our plane has between 8 and 10 people so pretty full. I suppose the flight for the tours may vary a little more.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 4, 2020)

slip said:


> Most of the time flying into Molokai our plane has between 8 and 10 people so pretty full. I suppose the flight for the tours may vary a little more.


The planes for the tours are smaller.  I think ours only held about 6 to 8 people.  As I recall the planes that fly to Molokai were a bit larger than that.


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2020)

Luanne said:


> The planes for the tours are smaller.  I think ours only held about 6 to 8 people.  As I recall the planes that fly to Molokai were a bit larger than that.



Ours on Makani Kai and Mokulele have been 4 rows of two and a two seat bench in the rear. Maybe they had different ones or use different ones for the tours?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 4, 2020)

slip said:


> Ours on Makani Kai and Mokulele have been 4 rows of two and a two seat bench in the rear. Maybe they had different ones or use different ones for the tours?


I think they do use different planes.  The whole trip was kind of surreal.  When I booked we were told to check in at the airport and wait at a certain gate.  Now, if memory serves me correctly, we had to have our backpacks weighed and I think we had to tell them our weight as well. We (my dd and I) went to wear we thought we were supposed to wait.  No one else there, we were outside the terminal.  In a bit someone came looking for us as we were in the wrong place.  But with so few passengers I guess it was easy to round everyone up.

I don't know which airline does the tours.  I don't know if there is information on their website.  I'm going to go look.

I'm back.  Everything has changed since we took the tour 17 years ago.  At that time Richard Marks was still doing the tours, although he didn't the day we went as he wasn't feeling well. He was a resident, and passed away some years back.  It does look like Mokulele took over as the official airline for the tours in 2018.  So unless they have tiny planes they may be flying the same ones they use for inter-island in.  There are smaller airlines that do charters, but then you'd need to book your own tour as the only way to get in is to be a "guest" of a resident.

Here is the article where I was getting this information:

https://www.hawaiicatholicherald.com/2019/05/15/kalaupapa-how-to-get-there-today/


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I think they do use different planes.  The whole trip was kind of surreal.  When I booked we were told to check in at the airport and wait at a certain gate.  Now, if memory serves me correctly, we had to have our backpacks weighed and I think we had to tell them our weight as well. We (my dd and I) went to wear we thought we were supposed to wait.  No one else there, we were outside the terminal.  In a bit someone came looking for us as we were in the wrong place.  But with so few passengers I guess it was easy to round everyone up.
> 
> I don't know which airline does the tours.  I don't know if there is information on their website.  I'm going to go look.
> 
> ...



Yes, and now with COVID, Mokulele and Makani Kai have joined forces so there is really only one other airline, Hawaiian, coming to Molokai now.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 4, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I think they do use different planes.  The whole trip was kind of surreal.  When I booked we were told to check in at the airport and wait at a certain gate.  Now, if memory serves me correctly, we had to have our backpacks weighed and I think we had to tell them our weight as well. We (my dd and I) went to wear we thought we were supposed to wait.  No one else there, we were outside the terminal.  In a bit someone came looking for us as we were in the wrong place.  But with so few passengers I guess it was easy to round everyone up.
> 
> I don't know which airline does the tours.  I don't know if there is information on their website.  I'm going to go look.
> 
> ...



The flight we took was a private tour airplane it wasn't an airline.  They just do tours even though some do come from Oahu.  The plane would seat I believe up to 9 but we were the only passengers until we were joined by the Mule Injured woman.


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2020)

Wow, After lunch I sat in that lounger and was out like a light.  When I woke up my wife said, yes, I’m still I’m my pajamas. 

It’s that kind of day. I may walk down to the ocean later when it get dark to see if there are any fireworks I can see from Maui.

All in all a very relaxing day.

Tomorrow we will stop into Kaunakakai town for a few things we need and we’ll probably have lunch at Paddlers.


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> The flight we took was a private tour airplane it wasn't an airline.  They just do tours even though some do come from Oahu.  The plane would seat I believe up to 9 but we were the only passengers until we were joined by the Mule Injured woman.



That does sound like the planes Makani Kai and Mokulele use. I think they advertise travel for the tours. I haven’t checked In a while.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 5, 2020)

slip said:


> Wow, After lunch I sat in that lounger and was out like a light.  When I woke up my wife said, yes, I’m still I’m my pajamas.
> 
> It’s that kind of day. I may walk down to the ocean later when it get dark to see if there are any fireworks I can see from Maui.
> 
> ...



Slip, Remember it is SUNDAY, most stuff is closed in Molokai on Sunday.  I do have a story about Paddlers when we were there years ago. The last day, which was a Sunday, we had lunch at Paddlers sitting outside before we drove to the airport to fly back to Honolulu.  I went to the bar to ask where the restroom was.  The bartender responded, "You are from the Bronx!  I lived in the Bronx up to 13 years old.  I asked her how did she know.  She said I watch alot of television.  Well we got to talking and I told her that we had dinner at the Hotel Molokai last night and enjoyed seeing Ekolul Kalana and his band perform.  It turns out she is Ekolu Kalama's ex-wife.  Molokai is a VERY SMALL ISLAND!


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Slip, Remember it is SUNDAY, most stuff is closed in Molokai on Sunday.  I do have a story about Paddlers when we were there years ago. The last day, which was a Sunday, we had lunch at Paddlers sitting outside before we drove to the airport to fly back to Honolulu.  I went to the bar to ask where the restroom was.  The bartender responded, "You are from the Bronx!  I lived in the Bronx up to 13 years old.  I asked her how did she know.  She said I watch alot of television.  Well we got to talking and I told her that we had dinner at the Hotel Molokai last night and enjoyed seeing Ekolul Kalana and his band perform.  It turns out she is Ekolu Kalama's ex-wife.  Molokai is a VERY SMALL ISLAND!



Great story, yes. Molokai is a Small island and everyone knows everybody. That does knobs of help us a bit. When we talk to someone new, we mention a know of someone we k ow and that starts another conversation.

Yes, after I posted that, my wife said you better check and see if they are open and Paddlers is closed on Sunday. According to the website. I have been surprised that many of the other places to eat are open on Sunday with shorter hours. So we will sane Paddlers for Monday or Tuesday. We may hit Molokai Pizza today, we’ll see.

Yes, another crappy day in paradise. No rain this morning only bright warm sun. The weather has been perfect everyday so far. There was even someone out throwing a net this morning.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 5, 2020)

slip said:


> Great story, yes. Molokai is a Small island and everyone knows everybody. That does knobs of help us a bit. When we talk to someone new, we mention a know of someone we k ow and that starts another conversation.
> 
> Yes, after I posted that, my wife said you better check and see if they are open and Paddlers is closed on Sunday. According to the website. I have been surprised that many of the other places to eat are open on Sunday with shorter hours. So we will sane Paddlers for Monday or Tuesday. We may hit Molokai Pizza today, we’ll see.
> 
> ...



This time of the year you don't make me jealous.  Long Island has beautiful weather almost the same as Hawaii 85 during the day and 70 at night and our Pool is beatiful from mid June - mid September.  Starting in October I would start to get jealous when I need to wear jeans and jackets instead of shorts and tank tops.  By the time December comes I would jump up to extremely jealous when I need to wear coats everyday and at times tights under jeans and sweaters under coats, and at times boots.  I don't get happy on Long Island again until June.


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> This time of the year you don't make me jealous.  Long Island has beautiful weather almost the same as Hawaii 85 during the day and 70 at night and our Pool is beatiful from mid June - mid September.  Starting in October I would start to get jealous when I need to wear jeans and jackets instead of shorts and tank tops.  By the time December comes I would jump up to extremely jealous when I need to wear coats everyday and at times tights under jeans and sweaters under coats, and at times boots.  I don't get happy on Long Island again until June.



Very similar to friends back In Wisconsin. But most times when it’s mid 80’s there, it is humid and not much of a breeze. Not to mention mosquitoes.

The trades have been wonderful and we don’t have a bug problem on Molokai or Oahu.

I know what you mean about cloths. Besides for work, I have only worn shorts and never socks since I have been here. The consistent weather is awesome and I don’t miss the changes of seasons, yet anyway.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 5, 2020)

slip said:


> Very similar to friends back In Wisconsin. But most times when it’s mid 80’s there, it is humid and not much of a breeze. Not to mention mosquitoes.
> 
> The trades have been wonderful and we don’t have a bug problem on Molokai or Oahu.
> 
> I know what you mean about cloths. Besides for work, I have only worn shorts and never socks since I have been here. The consistent weather is awesome and I don’t miss the changes of seasons, yet anyway.



Well I have to admit that since we are in the middle of woods on Long Island we do have mosquitos.  The only change of seasons that I enjoy is spring into summer.  If summer after summer the change of seasons was back to late spring I would never leave Long Island.


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Well I have to admit that since we are in the middle of woods on Long Island we do have mosquitos.  The only change of seasons that I enjoy is spring into summer.  If summer after summer the change of seasons was back to late spring I would never leave Long Island.



Of course we never had the ocean in Wisconsin either.  But there were plenty of beautiful lakes. We were close to a lot of things but we usually only went once or twice a summer. There was something that always had to be done.

We decided on a lunch at Hiro’s today.


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2020)

Went down to the pool. I was the only one there. Got some sun but have to be careful. I can only do about 20 minutes. So I swam a little then sat in the sun and swam some more then went under the cabana a couple of times.
looks like some type of barge went by too.


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2020)

Everybody’s favorite spot for a picture or video.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 5, 2020)

slip said:


> Of course we never had the ocean in Wisconsin either.  But there were plenty of beautiful lakes. We were close to a lot of things but we usually only went once or twice a summer. There was something that always had to be done.
> 
> We decided on a lunch at Hiro’s today.



Wow is that right.  Having a house is a totally different lifestyle than a condo.  With a house there is always something that has to be done, particularly in the nice weather.  In the colder weather sometimes I don't have enough to do.  Being in Hawaii in a condo lets us have the warm weather with lots of free time to do as we please.


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Wow is that right.  Having a house is a totally different lifestyle than a condo.  With a house there is always something that has to be done, particularly in the nice weather.  In the colder weather sometimes I don't have enough to do.  Being in Hawaii in a condo lets us have the warm weather with lots of free time to do as we please.



Exactly, we really enjoy watching everyone taking care of the pool, BBQ’s and the grounds everyday.


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2020)

We went to Hiro’s for a late lunch/early dinner.
Shrimp Scampi Linguine with Pancetta, Crusted Mahi Sandwich with Sweet Potato Fries and Calamari for starters.


----------



## controller1 (Jul 5, 2020)

slip said:


> We went to Hiro’s for a late lunch/early dinner.
> Shrimp Scampi Linguine with Pancetta, Crusted Mahi Sandwich with Sweet Potato Fries and Calamari for starters.
> 
> View attachment 23062View attachment 23063View attachment 23065View attachment 23066View attachment 23067View attachment 23068View attachment 23069



Now I'm hungry!


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2020)

We were too late for a couple other places. Molokai Pizza and Burger used to be open Sundays before COVID but now they are closed Sunday’s. We will hit Paddlers Monday or Tuesday.

This first week has been great and we have a whole week to go.


----------



## Krteczech (Jul 6, 2020)

Oh, how I am enjoying your staycation on Malokai. Hopefully I will be able to check it out on my vacations one day. 
Enjoy staying at you future permanent address. Aloha!


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2020)

Krteczech said:


> Oh, how I am enjoying your staycation on Malokai. Hopefully I will be able to check it out on my vacations one day.
> Enjoy staying at you future permanent address. Aloha!



Mahalo

We haven’t hit the west side of the island this trip yet.  Hopefully early this week. My wife has enjoyed the lanai and me cooking so much, it’s been hard to get her to leave the condo. That’s been fine with me, it’s been really relaxing.


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2020)

We had to stop into Kaunakakai town to get some more groceries and cleaning supplies so we stopped into Paddlers for lunch.

My wife had her favorite Li Hing Mui Margarita and I had a tap of Longboard. My wife always gets the Paddler Fries and I had a Gyro. Everything was excellent and they were fairly crowded with the limited seating.


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2020)

After Paddlers, we took a ride and said Hello to our realtor. She had retired shortly after we purchased our condo and moved off island. She has now returned and is helping a friend start a new realty business on the island. Here’s some pictures of the neighborhood. This is a couple miles east of Kaunakakai town.


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2020)

We went further up the hill and further east and saw some nice views and houses. There was a lot of construction going on up there. Never realized that before. Somebody has some money. These are about 5 miles from Kaunakakai town.


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2020)

Then when we returned home we were greeted by this beautiful low Rainbow.


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2020)

After that low rainbow went away, it was replaced with a taller one.


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2020)

Beautiful moon over Maui tonight!


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 7, 2020)

All your pictures remind me that I want to get to Molokai. In fact several years ago I had rowed over all our DRI Points so we could do a week on Molokai and then 2 weeks on Mau'i. A friend was going to go with us for 1 or 2 weeks. Just as I was about to start making Reservations Patti was at our friend's house without me. Some how NOLA came up. She had never been to NOLA and wanted to see the WWII Museum. Patti asked her if she would rather go to NOLA and Patti committed us to NOLA. There went my plans. I was able to use some of our DRI Points for Frenchman Street and Worldmark Points at the Avenue. But I was pissed. I like NOLA and had a good time BUT. I politely explained to Patti that while friend could travel with us she had no say in where we went. It looked like we were going to lose a bunch of DRI Points. Luckily I got us into KBC and Hono Koa, a week each. On less than 60 Reservations and we only lost a couple Points.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2020)

@slip Thanks for all of the pictures.  I hadn't realized until now that Hiro's is the restaurant at the Hotel Molokai.  Is that right?  We loved the dinner we had there, it was on a Friday night after the auntie's performance.

Kind of surprised at the building going on.  I thought the islanders weren't real keen on development.


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> All your pictures remind me that I want to get to Molokai. In fact several years ago I had rowed over all our DRI Points so we could do a week on Molokai and then 2 weeks on Mau'i. A friend was going to go with us for 1 or 2 weeks. Just as I was about to start making Reservations Patti was at our friend's house without me. Some how NOLA came up. She had never been to NOLA and wanted to see the WWII Museum. Patti asked her if she would rather go to NOLA and Patti committed us to NOLA. There went my plans. I was able to use some of our DRI Points for Frenchman Street and Worldmark Points at the Avenue. But I was pissed. I like NOLA and had a good time BUT. I politely explained to Patti that while friend could travel with us she had no say in where we went. It looked like we were going to lose a bunch of DRI Points. Luckily I got us into KBC and Hono Koa, a week each. On less than 60 Reservations and we only lost a couple Points.



I think I remember you posting about that trip To NOLA. At the time I was thinking I would rather be in Hawaii too but I liked New Orleans too. We had a great trip there also.

Molokai is definitely worth the trip but I usually tell people to come for a couple days and see how you like it.


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2020)

Luanne said:


> @slip Thanks for all of the pictures.  I hadn't realized until now that Hiro's is the restaurant at the Hotel Molokai.  Is that right?  We loved the dinner we had there, it was on a Friday night after the auntie's performance.
> 
> Kind of surprised at the building going on.  I thought the islanders weren't real keen on development.



Yes, Hiro’s is in Hotel Molokai. I thought I should get that picture in, in case people didn’t know.

I was surprised on the building also. Some looked like they were sitting for a while so maybe ran out of money? Some looked just completed. My wife and I were talking about how we didn’t feel some of the styles chosen really fit the surroundings.

Some definitely don’t want it and others do. It’s like anywhere else there isn’t only one opinion. Some want more of a balance to give the next generations options to help them stay and earn a living. It’s a difficult choice for them.

I am really interested in seeing the results from this census and see what the population is here now.

There are plenty of houses for sale here too. Especially since they made Most homes not eligible for short term rentals. It’s mostly just the condos and some cottages in those areas that can be used for short term rentals.

it seems most of these large expensive homes are not occupied by permanent residents.


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2020)

We went down and tried our new car cover on today. This one is much better and I think will withstand the wind. We will see.

After that we headed down to the pool it was pretty windy most of the day but the sun was really warm as usual.

Tried some of the Dried Aku I found at the grocery store. I always see people selling it on Kauai so I bought some to give it a try. My wife didn’t like it but I thought it was pretty good. Only slightly salty and not near as chewy as jerky. Really good with beer.


----------



## pspercy (Jul 7, 2020)

Being not very knowledgeable about aku I looked it up and found a fun article about it, eaten with poi and beer 

Dry Aku & Poi

Some interesting comments too.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2020)

pspercy said:


> Being not very knowledgeable about aku I looked it up and found a fun article about it, eaten with poi and beer
> 
> Dry Aku & Poi
> 
> Some interesting comments too.



Yes, I looked it up myself years ago when I saw signs on the road all over the island on Kauai. I didn’t have poi so I will have to remember that.

Here on Molokai about once a week a truck sells fresh poi outside Friendly Market. If they have the Aku in the store again, I will buy some of the poi too. The beer was kind of a given with that type of food. 

It is one of those things, that the more you eat the better it tastes. I think my wife was expecting a jerky type texture and this was much softer. I think this was salted just about right or maybe a little light. 

I paid 23.99 a pound. I don’t know how much it was selling for on the road in Kauai. The signs never said.

Mahalo for the article is was a really good read


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 8, 2020)

slip said:


> Yes, Hiro’s is in Hotel Molokai. I thought I should get that picture in, in case people didn’t know.
> 
> I was surprised on the building also. Some looked like they were sitting for a while so maybe ran out of money? Some looked just completed. My wife and I were talking about how we didn’t feel some of the styles chosen really fit the surroundings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 8, 2020)

Hiro's wasn't always the name of the restaurant at the Hotel Molokai.  When we went I don't recall it having a name.  It may have been run by the Hotel Molokai.  I belived then it closed for about a year.  Then they got Hiro's in there.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Hiro's wasn't always the name of the restaurant at the Hotel Molokai.  When we went I don't recall it having a name.  It may have been run by the Hotel Molokai.  I belived then it closed for about a year.  Then they got Hiro's in there.


We were there 17 years ago.  Maybe that's why I don't remember Hiro's.   But it does sound like they still have the Friday night auntie's singing, don't they?


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Hiro's wasn't always the name of the restaurant at the Hotel Molokai.  When we went I don't recall it having a name.  It may have been run by the Hotel Molokai.  I belived then it closed for about a year.  Then they got Hiro's in there.





Luanne said:


> We were there 17 years ago.  Maybe that's why I don't remember Hiro's.   But it does sound like they still have the Friday night auntie's singing, don't they?



Yes, I believe it was called The Ohana Grill before it was Hiro’s. The Aunties still do perform there but I don’t think it is every Friday. I have seen other performers advertised on Friday’s.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2020)

slip said:


> Yes, I believe it was called The Ohana Grill before it was Hiro’s. The Aunties still do perform there but I don’t think it is every Friday. I have seen other performers advertised on Friday’s.


I've said this before, but I'll repeat it. The evening at the Hotel Mokolai with the aunties and then dinner after was the highlight of the trip for my dds.  I don't even remember if the restaurant had a name, I think we just referred to it as "the restaurant at the Hotel Molokai".   I had gotten all of my info about Molokai from Denise, and it was all very helpful.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2020)

I searched back and the restaurant at the Hotel Molokai was call Hula Shores and then Hale Kealoha, then finally Hiro’s. I don’t have a timeline for Hula Shores but Hale Kealoha started around 2014 and Hiro’s started around 2018.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 8, 2020)

That video was just Outstanding. Aloha.


----------



## amycurl (Jul 8, 2020)

You discovered my neighborhood! Now the secret is out! 
*sigh*

I hope to go to "places" and do "things" again....when we can have nice things again.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2020)

amycurl said:


> You discovered my neighborhood! Now the secret is out!
> *sigh*
> 
> I hope to go to "places" and do "things" again....when we can have nice things again.



It will happen. This close trip for us has been great. No mainland for us until 2022 but we had already planned that. We will have been gone 3 years by then.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2020)

We took a ride on the West side of Molokai today and on our way back from Papohaku Beach and these Axis Deer stared running across the road. This video is about 30 seconds and I missed at least another minute of more running across.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2020)

Well we finally burned up the gas we had in our car so I was able to fill up today. We went through some while driving to the West end today. We stopped at Molokai Pizza to bring a pizza back home with us.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2020)

While on the West side we stopped at Papohaku  Beach Park. The camping park was closed. Very crowded though,    We were the only ones there.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2020)

We went by some nice places on the West side too and of course we went through the timeshare. Saw some turkeys on the road too.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2020)

There were a few cars at the timeshare but it seemed like there were more all covered up in the long term parking area. We stopped into the store there. We always saw the sign before but we always walked past it. It looked like it was closed.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2020)

The pool at the resort on the west side was about as busy as ours at WaveCrest. Beach was empty too.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2020)

Doesn’t look like there was any work or demolition done on the old ranch resort either. There were some realty listings on the old office.


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2020)

Here’s a few from the ride over to the West side. I pulled over in a couple spots.


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2020)

My wife had never been through MaunaLoa before so we drove that way before going by the timeshare and condos. This is the first time I went through there in a few years. I only snapped a couple of pictures. There were more houses there than I remembered.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jul 9, 2020)

You know what I love about Hawaii? There still many, many places that are simple, rustic and beautiful. Yes, one can indulge in the tourist traps, but boy, a short drive and you are in farm land, simple living and just plain natural beauty.

Thank you for sharing Slip. I really appreciate the pictures beyond the tourist traps.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> You know what I love about Hawaii? There still many, many places that are simple, rustic and beautiful. Yes, one can indulge in the tourist traps, but boy, a short drive and you are in farm land, simple living and just plain natural beauty.
> 
> Thank you for sharing Slip. I really appreciate the pictures beyond the tourist traps.
> 
> ...



That pretty much describes Molokai but like you said there are places like that on every island.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jul 9, 2020)

slip said:


> That pretty much describes Molokai but like you said there are places like that on every island.



Yes, even Oahu has some left, especially in island and North Shore. You know, my favourite vacation was camped in a tent near Hanalei Bay near the beach. I was up a bit and the views were to die for. Behind me was a cattle pasture and lots of those wild chickens running around. Hawaii has so much State land handed to them by the Crown lands of the Monarchy, the preservation of all the islands is impeccable.

I suppose the only drawback is because there are few landowners including government owning and controlling Hawaii, prices there are through the roof. However, the price tag and tight ownership will keep Hawaii more natural and beautiful for future generations.

You will laugh. I’m Canadian and yet I give and attend weekly church services online at Kawaihao Church in Honolulu. It’s because I like the genuine simplicity and spirituality of the people. They have it right. Love your surroundings, love god and love others. It’s that genuine virtue that attracts me to the place over and over. I suppose I admire from afar. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> Yes, even Oahu has some left, especially in island and North Shore. You know, my favourite vacation was camped in a tent near Hanalei Bay near the beach. I was up a bit and the views were to die for. Behind me was a cattle pasture and lots of those wild chickens running around. Hawaii has so much State land handed to them by the Crown lands of the Monarchy, the preservation of all the islands is impeccable.
> 
> I suppose the only drawback is because there are few landowners including government owning and controlling Hawaii, prices there are through the roof. However, the price tag and tight ownership will keep Hawaii more natural and beautiful for future generations.
> 
> ...



That is very true about the people, very genuine. Oahu is still the only island I can’t get totally used to. Some of the places I would like to live at are way too expensive and I wouldn’t want the long commute to work anyway. 

Because I still work, I don’t have a lot of time to get around the island but living in Waikiki works for us. We get to go to the beach when We need to and We have everything around us I need.

When We take vacation, it’s just too easy to hop a  short plane ride to another island. We will probably be doing that until I retire in a few years.


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2020)

It’s so windy and cold tonight, we had to close the lanai door for the first time since we’ve been here. It’s going to get down to 75 tonight. This is bad, I seriously got a little cold tonight.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 9, 2020)

slip said:


> That pretty much describes Molokai but like you said there are places like that on every island.



Slip,  When we were there we drove to an area that had a large development that was being built but then interrupted so it was kind of abandoned on the West Side of Molokai.  I would say it was toward the Soutern rather than Northern part of the island.  There was a nice little shop that was still open at the time and I remember something about Kites there.  Do you know anything about it?


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Slip,  When we were there we drove to an area that had a large development that was being built but then interrupted so it was kind of abandoned on the West Side of Molokai.  I would say it was toward the Soutern rather than Northern part of the island.  There was a nice little shop that was still open at the time and I remember something about Kites there.  Do you know anything about it?



That would be MaunaLoa and The Big Wind Kite Factory. I posted a couple of pictures when we went through there. I should have taken more. I believe that store for the kites moved to Kaunakakai. The store closed a couple of years ago. That’s why I was surprised to see that many homes in there when I drove in. I have never been all the way in the town before until yesterday. 

I can see why it would have been busier years ago. It was close to the ranch but far enough to be secluded. Some nice views and houses there too.

Unfortunately, now you have to drive all the way into Kaunakakai for everything. Pretty much the same for the condos on the west end. Except for that little store I took pictures of in the above post.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 9, 2020)

Molokai Ranch was still open when we were there.  We went to the grocery store there a few times.  We also ate dinner at the lodge (ow whatever it was called).  Many nights we'd eat in the bar as they had a very good bar menu.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 9, 2020)

Thank you for all the pictures. You make me want to visit Molokai. You should be on the Molokai Tourism payroll! I wonder how many Tuggers you have inspired to consider Molokai for their next Hawaii trip? 
Our main recreation when we go to Hawaii are beach going and hiking. Though we enjoy dining out, it’s not that important and neither is shopping or other activities like zip lining etc. We just kind of quietly like to do our own thing. Molokai looks It would fit our vacation need list nicely.


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Molokai Ranch was still open when we were there.  We went to the grocery store there a few times.  We also ate dinner at the lodge (ow whatever it was called).  Many nights we'd eat in the bar as they had a very good bar menu.



I would have loved to see that area when the ranch was in it’s hay day. I saw the store when we went through. I should have taken a picture.

I believe the hotel at the team has was a Sheridan. The golf course is all grown over now too.

I have a Hawaii post card collection and I think I have a few of the ranch.


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2020)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Thank you for all the pictures. You make me want to visit Molokai. You should be on the Molokai Tourism payroll! I wonder how many Tuggers you have inspired to consider Molokai for their next Hawaii trip?
> Our main recreation when we go to Hawaii are beach going and hiking. Though we enjoy dining out, it’s not that important and neither is shopping or other activities like zip lining etc. We just kind of quietly like to do our own thing. Molokai looks It would fit our vacation need list nicely.



Mahalo, yes it sounds like it would be worth a visit for you two. There is plenty to do and see here for a week if you take your time and enjoy yourself.

You can probably see the highlights in a weekend and go fast. I think you would do fine with a week here. I usually tell people to come for a few days while they are on another island. Then you can see if it would work for you.

It is definitely old Hawaii and some of the sites here rival the other islands. I feel Halawa Bay is one of the most beautiful places on earth.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 9, 2020)

slip said:


> Mahalo, yes it sounds like it would be worth a visit for you two. There is plenty to do and see here for a week if you take your time and enjoy yourself.
> 
> You can probably see the highlights in a weekend and go fast. I think you would do fine with a week here. I usually tell people to come for a few days while they are on another island. Then you can see if it would work for you.
> 
> ...


Just wait until you visit Kalaupapa.


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Just wait until you visit Kalaupapa.
> 
> View attachment 23361



Yes, I agree. I have only seen it from the lookout. Awesome picture.


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2020)

Here is WaveCrest in all its craziness.


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2020)

We stopped at the Old Kamalo Wharf today. It’s only a couple miles from our condo.


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2020)

My daughter just texted me and said she is itching to come back to Hawaii. I told her the situation about coming here and sounds like she may try to come with a friend. I told her she could have my week at the Imperial Waikiki if it worked for her. She is going to check on it.

I also have her some options in September and October since I still have a bonus week left and there is availability. Sounds like they want to go to Molokai also. Of course she can have that anytime. 

I checked United out of Denver and round trip with a stop in San Francisco is only $488 round trip now through October. 


We’ll see if this works out. I told her about the risks with the testing but sounds like she is willing to try. We’ll have to wait and see what the Governor says.


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2020)

There were a couple guys out in the fish pond throwing nets this morning. One got a nice sized fish, probably about 2 feet long. I was on the lanai and couldn’t see what it was. I have some video but I used the camcorder and won’t be able to upload that until I get back to Oahu. I only brought my work computer with me.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 10, 2020)

@slip I am just loving all of your photos. Keep them coming.


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2020)

Luanne said:


> @slip I am just loving all of your photos. Keep them coming.



We’re on our last few days. We return to Oahu Sunday afternoon. So you’ll have to be satisfied with some Oahu pictures for a while. 
I hope my company lifts the travel restrictions, at least for in state travel. Then I will be heading to Maui and Kauai first.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jul 10, 2020)

slip said:


> We’re on our last few days. We return to Oahu Sunday afternoon. So you’ll have to be satisfied with some Oahu pictures for a while.
> I hope my company lifts the travel restrictions, at least for in state travel. Then I will be heading to Maui and Kauai first.



Time flies, even when living vicariously through someone else's vacation...


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2020)

SandyPGravel said:


> Time flies, even when living vicariously through someone else's vacation...



This vacation has been great!! It has seemed like a nice long stay. I know my wife is enjoying it when she says there really isn’t to much to do to the condo before we live here full time. Of course, I’ll believe that when I see it.

After living in the smaller apartment on Oahu for a year now. We really like the size of our condo. It’s perfect for us.


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2020)

Just finished up my morning coffee so we are going into Kaunakakai town to stop at our friends store. He has been closed the last couple of trips into town so hopefully we can see them before we leave. We have to get some supplies we keep in our owners closet so we are ready for when we re

DW made some burgers with some Hawaiian Burger spice my wife found at Friendly Market. I will grill those when I get back.

My wife wants to wash the car inside and out tomorrow. We test fit our new car cover and it is much better than the first one she purchased.


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2020)

We took a ride to Mana’e Goodz and Grindz to grab a few things at the store so we grabbed a sandwich and some Hurricane Fries and took a little ride East.

My wife was eating the Hurricane fries while I was driving. I made a video of a little bit of the ride. I have to upload it first. about half way through you’ll hear my wife enjoying her Hurricane fries and giggling.  

I am BBQing some burgers down by the pool/cabana before I upload it.

Goodz and Grindz was packed and the road up the east end had quite a few cars on it.


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2020)

Here’s a ride on the East side of Molokai. It’s from about mile 17 to mile 21. Forgive my wife enjoying her Hurricane Fries.


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2020)

Here’s a picture of those Hurricane Fries from Mana’e Goodz and Grindz. I had the Katsu Mahi Sandwich bit I ate that after I parked after shooting the video.


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2020)

We called our friends store in Kaunakakai and they won’t be open until next week so we won’t be able to see them until next trip. I wanted to get another shirt too.


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2020)

Trade winds have been pretty strong the last few days here.


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2020)

Just a couple from the BBQ while I was cooking. These are looking North through the Cabana windows.


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2020)

Went to pick up our rental car for the day. First time I rented from Alamo on Molokai it nothing else was open and the cab doesn’t run on Sunday. Not much difference in price any way and the rental car is probably a little more convenient.

My wife wanted to get the car all cleaned before we covered it. So we went down by the wash station and got that done. I disconnected the positive cable on the battery and we put the cover on. This one went on easier and we have bungees on each side and it seems to wrap around the carreally well.

Forst time I noticed the banana trees by the car wash station too.


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2020)

Our flight out is at 2pm tomorrow. We are just having some frozen pizzas we have left for dinner tonight. We did really good with food this trip. Not much left at all and we have a cooler bag so we are taking the few things back with us.

We should be back at our apartment by 3:30pm.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 11, 2020)

Well, Boo Hoo for now, but you'll be back before too long at all. It's so nice to be able to 'vacation' in your own place. So which place seems more like 'home'? Honolulu and work, or the quieter, more laid back pace of Molokai? It seems like you're pretty comfortable with either one.

All the best. Back to the grind on Monday.  In a week we'll take our first during- Covid vacation. Yellowstone for a week. Don't know much about what will be open (not much, we read) but I'll take a couple of fly rods and avoid most of the tourists. We'll really be thinking of you back at work. Occasionally. 

Jim


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Well, Boo Hoo for now, but you'll be back before too long at all. It's so nice to be able to 'vacation' in your own place. So which place seems more like 'home'? Honolulu and work, or the quieter, more laid back pace of Molokai? It seems like you're pretty comfortable with either one.
> 
> All the best. Back to the grind on Monday.  In a week we'll take our first during- Covid vacation. Yellowstone for a week. Don't know much about what will be open (not much, we read) but I'll take a couple of fly rods and avoid most of the tourists. We'll really be thinking of you back at work. Occasionally.
> 
> Jim



Yep, I appreciate you thinking of me. 
I know you will enjoy your time away. Sounds like you take some vacation time at your condo too.

This trip was different because not everything was open but we still had a great time. I’m sure it will be the same for you. You’ll just find different things to do and see.

These last couple of trips here really cemented our decision with our Molokai condo. It’s home and we feel it as soon as we get here. We’re definitely comfortable in Oahu but work takes a lot of time and when I get vacation I am ready to get away.

I was really surprised that my daughter really liked Molokai and she is going to return soon with a friend so I know she enjoyed the quiet too.


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2020)

I still have a couple videos and a few pictures to post yet so I will have a couple more posts to add here.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 11, 2020)

That's really great, Jeff, We can fee your love for the place and your decision to move and retire there. No exaggeration, HUNDREDS of TUGgers are living vicariously through you guys. Keep it up!

Jim


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> That's really great, Jeff, We can fee your love for the place and your decision to move and retire there. No exaggeration, HUNDREDS of TUGgers are living vicariously through you guys. Keep it up!
> 
> Jim



Well, I don’t know about Hundreds but Molokai is different that other Hawaii locations so it is always nice to see something different.

I enjoy taking some pictures and video and I know with the virus some people haven’t been able to get out so I hope everyone saw something they enjoyed.


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2020)

My wife was behind me driving our car when I had the rental car so I took a video driving on the way home. I think I have two of these.

This one is the last three miles on Kamehameha V Hwy and then pulling into WaveCrest.

The first 10 miles from Kaunakakai town are fairly straight but you get a few good views of the ocean. After about 10 miles it starts to get curvy with some 20 mph turns.

it was a crowded on the road so the video may be a little bumpy. I don’t talk but you have a nice Hawaiian radio station to listen to.


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2020)

I think this is the one that has my favorite part of the drive from Kaunakakai town to WaveCrest.

We have a sharp left to make and then you have a straight on view of the cliffs of Molokai and it looks different at different times of the day because of the sun. It reminds me of Napali on Kauai. That part of the drive never gets old for me. I think you see them at about the half way point of the video.


----------



## chellej (Jul 12, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Well, Boo Hoo for now, but you'll be back before too long at all. It's so nice to be able to 'vacation' in your own place. So which place seems more like 'home'? Honolulu and work, or the quieter, more laid back pace of Molokai? It seems like you're pretty comfortable with either one.
> 
> All the best. Back to the grind on Monday.  In a week we'll take our first during- Covid vacation. Yellowstone for a week. Don't know much about what will be open (not much, we read) but I'll take a couple of fly rods and avoid most of the tourists. We'll really be thinking of you back at work. Occasionally.
> 
> Jim


Jim

Let us know how yellowstone is.  We're not going until sept this year and hoping to see more animals and fewer people


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2020)

Last morning on the lanai until Thanksgiving. Another beautiful morning, trades are still blowing but not as strong.

We are all packed and have the condo already to leave. So I’ll enjoy the lanai for another hour before we head to the airport. We’ll be back in Oahu in a couple hours.


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2020)

Packed at the Molokai airport this afternoon.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 12, 2020)

slip said:


> Packed at the Molokai airport this afternoon.
> View attachment 23518View attachment 23519View attachment 23520View attachment 23521


Has the airport been enlarged?  That's larger than I remember it being.


----------



## amycurl (Jul 12, 2020)

Hey, it's bigger than the Bar Harbor, ME airport! 

And it's really hard for us to pity you, as you leave one part of paradise for another part of paradise. Yeah, you'll have to go back to work, but at least it's a good job that you seem to enjoy.


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Has the airport been enlarged?  That's larger than I remember it being.



Not that I am aware of, just 2 gates. But I have only been coming the past few years. Only 5 on our flight today.


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2020)

amycurl said:


> Hey, it's bigger than the Bar Harbor, ME airport!
> 
> And it's really hard for us to pity you, as you leave one part of paradise for another part of paradise. Yeah, you'll have to go back to work, but at least it's a good job that you seem to enjoy.



Yes, that work thing does get in the way of life but I am lucky to have a good job I like. Still hoping for only a couple years left though.


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2020)

Yes, we made it home. That was the quickest flight I ever had from Molokai to Oahu. We were only in the air 20 minutes. The Lyft drive was there in a flash and the traffic was great so we are about an hour earlier than I thought. These Mokulele flights are like a site seeing tour sometimes.


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2020)

My wife was really happy that there is water in our pool here on Oahu but it still looks like there is a lot of work to do before we can enjoy it. Now you can see why we were enjoying the pool so much on Molokai. 

The dredge is closer to us but not much progress made on the canal.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 12, 2020)

Thanks for sharing things, Jeff.  Molokai reminds me so much of the Windward side of Oahu from my teenage years, back in the 1960s. When we'd drive to the North Shore there were few cars, and lots of open country like that.  Such a lovely experience.

I'm rethinking my retirement.  Is it too late to move to Molokai?  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jul 12, 2020)

Is that


DaveNV said:


> Thanks for sharing things, Jeff.  Molokai reminds me so much of the Windward side of Oahu from my teenage years, back in the 1960s. When we'd drive to the North Shore there were few cars, and lots of open country like that.  Such a lovely experience.
> 
> I'm rethinking my retirement.  Is it too late to move to Molokai?  LOL!
> 
> Dave


 Are those 100+ temps getting to you already?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 12, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Thanks for sharing things, Jeff.  Molokai reminds me so much of the Windward side of Oahu from my teenage years, back in the 1960s. When we'd drive to the North Shore there were few cars, and lots of open country like that.  Such a lovely experience.
> 
> I'm rethinking my retirement.  Is it too late to move to Molokai?  LOL!


You'll never get the nephew to drive the rental truck there.


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Thanks for sharing things, Jeff.  Molokai reminds me so much of the Windward side of Oahu from my teenage years, back in the 1960s. When we'd drive to the North Shore there were few cars, and lots of open country like that.  Such a lovely experience.
> 
> I'm rethinking my retirement.  Is it too late to move to Molokai?  LOL!
> 
> Dave



Yes, it’s too late to change your mind.  You have your new place where you want to live and you will be visiting Hawaii.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 12, 2020)

slip said:


> Yes, it’s too late to change your mind.  You have your new place where you want to live and you will be visiting Hawaii.



I'm working on a trip for next Spring.  I already have a week booked on Maui and Kauai - maybe I need a few days on Molokai, too. 

And no, I'm not tired of Mesquite, you guys.  I'm just dreaming of Hawaii because of this thread. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 12, 2020)

Molokai looks VERY inviting to me too. It reminds me of 'Old Hawaii' in the stories my grandmother told me back in the 1950's. Except the cars are newer.
I don't know it would make me want to LIVE there, but for a week or two a year, it seem right heavenly- especially for those whose lives are of the 'too busy, too stressed, too many people' type.

Jim


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Molokai looks VERY inviting to me too. It reminds me of 'Old Hawaii' in the stories my grandmother told me back in the 1950's. Except the cars are newer.
> I don't know it would make me want to LIVE there, but for a week or two a year, it seem right heavenly- especially for those whose lives are of the 'too busy, too stressed, too many people' type.
> 
> Jim



Definitely agree, it is old Hawaii. It’s a great place to unplug and I’ll be ready for that when I retire. I’ll just settle for a few trips a year until then.


----------

